# Determined to be an animal!



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

Yes, i want to be percieved as an animal. Fast, strong, beastly, huge, and so forth. With DOMS encouragement, i decided to put my old journal to rest and start fresh. I have been working out consistently throughout the year and have gotten bigger and stronger. I am now currently 194 pounds. Big improvement from when i was 155 two years ago. 

This is how my program looks over the course of 6 weeks

*Day 1*

warm up
core

1a) squat
1b) seated cable row

2a) bench press
2b) RDL's

3a) Curls
3c) rear delt work 

*Day 2*

warm up
core

1) 15-20 minutes on the rower or treadmill
2) Hang power clean
3) chin ups
4) incline DB Press
5a) reverse hypers
5b) iso-squat (bw)

*Day 3*

warm up
core

1a) Deadlift
1b) OH Press

2a) DB-bulgarian squat
2b) pull ups (w/ slow negs)

3a) Curls
3b) Dips

Basically, my program is similar to p-funks but i will be changing a few things around. I will focus on hypertrophy the first 2 weeks, strength weeks 3-4 and power weeks 5-6. I will be changing the variables around frequently and probably changed a few exercises every cycle. 

Feel free to add, suggest or critique anything.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Today's Workout*

Warmup
Decline Bench Crunches - 2/15

1a) Squat - 5/1/1 - 165/3x10
RI = 60s
1b) Seated Row - 1/1/1 - 130/3x10
RI = 60s

Squats was light and easy. Haven't done slow negs in a while so wanted to see where i was at. Will bump up the weight next time.

2a) DB Bench - 5/1/1 - 55/3x10
RI = 60s
2b) DB RDL's - 1/1/1 - 55/3x10
RI = 60s

Too light. Will bump it up.

3) Seated DB Curls - 25,30/2x10

4) Bent over rear delt raise - 15/2x10

Overall, good workout. I was drained at the end. Felt shaky and sore. I went to Niagara Falls last Saturday with a bunch of friends and partied my ass off. I normally don't drink a lot but that was the most i've ever had in my life. It was fun but i always feel guilty afterwards.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

You added 40 pounds?  _Damn... _How about some pics?

Going full body, eh?  Nice.  I just started my first full body routine.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

Also, do you have any particular goals?  Something quantifiable?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Looks good shiz.  Which side of Niagara Falls were you on the US side or the Canadian side? The falls look cool at night when you are squeezing up to a hot woman or women if you are really lucky! At least you didn't jump in a barrel and cannonball yourself over the edge- that's when you know you've had one too many.


----------



## goob (Apr 16, 2007)

Good shizz dude.

Will drop in from time to time, to see how it's g oing.  Good luck.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You added 40 pounds?  _Damn... _How about some pics?
> 
> Going full body, eh?  Nice.  I just started my first full body routine.



I'll put up some pics when i can. My phone does not have the greatest quality and i do not have a camera. I hate pictures anyways, lol. 

I love doing full body for several reasons

1. Easy to work around your schedule. With classes, homework, work, meetings, cooking/eating and so forth, 3x a week is best suitable for me.

2. I prefer to work upper body and legs each workout. It's more challenging and rewarding. I get in, grind it out, get out. Any other style of training gets boring fast but upper-lower split is not too bad. 

3. Lastly, i get bigger and stronger most effectively doing full body.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Looks good shiz.  Which side of Niagara Falls were you on the US side or the Canadian side? The falls look cool at night when you are squeezing up to a hot woman or women if you are really lucky! *At least you didn't jump in a barrel and cannonball yourself over the edge- that's when you know you've had one too many.  *



 I can't believe you said that. That's exactly what my friend said to me when i got back. We were on the Canadian side because it's more fun and a few of my friends like to smoke weed (and i'm a health nut .. go figure) so they bought their bongs and shit. The girls up there were smokin!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

goob said:


> Good shizz dude.
> 
> Will drop in from time to time, to see how it's g oing.  Good luck.



Thanks, do you have a journal? I'll check up on yours.


----------



## fufu (Apr 16, 2007)

Good luck.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Also, do you have any particular goals?  Something quantifiable?



Sorry, missed this.

My primary goals as of now is just to be healthy and look good and also be strong of course. I am slowly bulking up gaining about 1-2 lbs each week and by summer time i will need to diet down a little bit. With the college food they have here, i do not have the money and time to cook the foods i need. I have more free time in the summer. I look a little bulky which is fine but i miss being lean. My bf % is probably about 14-15%.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

For all of you reading my journal, i just want to let you know that i have been following your journals for a while now. I just rarely post in the journal section since i just like to read and absorb new information since we all have different styles of training. 

Keep up the good work guys


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2007)

looks familiar.

5-6 weeks in the power phase is a bit excessive.  You run the risk of detraining other qualities when you emphasize one thing for to long.  THat is why i like shorter blocks (3-4 weeks and then change...2 weeks min.).  also, 5-6 weeks of intense plyos and olympic lifts and your joints are going to let you know about it.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS, I agree, lets see some new pics.

P-Funk, good advice.  Now I am starting to understand what you and Duncans were talking about in BOTH my threads.

shiznit, I am not understanding 1*a*, 1*b*

I see your first couple of weeks are for hypertrophy and I can tell because of the tempo, but the "b" is a different tempo....  Why do some have letters behind their numbers and other's do not?  I cant see the pattern.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

P-funk said:


> looks familiar.
> 
> 5-6 weeks in the power phase is a bit excessive.  *You run the risk of detraining other qualities when you emphasize one thing for to long.*  THat is why i like shorter blocks (3-4 weeks and then change...2 weeks min.).  also, 5-6 weeks of intense plyos and olympic lifts and your joints are going to let you know about it.



What do you mean?

When you say shorter blocks and then change, do you mean change the exercises or variables? I'm a bit confused here. How is your program any different than mine if you're doing it for 9 weeks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> DOMS, I agree, lets see some new pics.
> 
> P-Funk, good advice.  Now I am starting to understand what you and Duncans were talking about in BOTH my threads.
> 
> ...



Akira, what i mean by 1a) and 1b) is that it's a superset. For example ...

1a) squat
1b) seated cable row

I will do one set of squats, rest 60s, then do one set of seated rows, rest 60s and repeat until i finish both sets.

2a) bench press
2b) RDL's


Same goes for this. Bench, rest 60s, RDL, rest 60s, repeat.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 16, 2007)

That's because those are my main lifts. If i did a 5/1/1 tempo for all my lifts, it would take too long. I will switch it the other way around next week.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> What do you mean?
> 
> When you say shorter blocks and then change, do you mean change the exercises or variables? I'm a bit confused here. How is your program any different than mine if you're doing it for 9 weeks.



you run the risk of detraining other qualities....strength, work capcity, etc...if you focus on one thing (like just power) for two long.

I use 3 week blocks for each biometer.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

What P means in a laid out fashion, even though I think its prety laid out. If you train for power while ignoring strength for to long you will get weaker from a strength perspective. If you train strength while ignoring power you will become less powerful, get it?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Today's Workout*

Cardio - 10 minutes
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

Hang Power Clean - 105/6x2 RI = 30s

Fairly new to these. Weight was very light and easy but i want to get down my technique first.

Incline DB Bench - 70/1x6, 60/2x4 RI = 90s

Haven't done these in forever. It was very tough so i had to drop the weight. 

Chinups - bw+35/2x5, bw+25/1x5 RI = 90s

Iso-Squat - bw/2x60s RI = 60s

Okay ... the first 30-40 seconds were easy but it started to buuuuurn. I originally was going to do 90s but it was friggen hard. Will slowly increase the time over the weeks.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 18, 2007)

Good stuff shiz. How exactly were you doing the iso-squats? I assume they were freestanding? At what height were you holding the squat?


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 18, 2007)

I saw you doing the cleans in the gym, it looked like you had your form down solid.  Keep up the good work! Those iso-squats sound painful from the way you're putting it.


----------



## fufu (Apr 18, 2007)

Good stuff, weighted chin ups look solid.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good stuff shiz. How exactly were you doing the iso-squats? I assume they were freestanding? At what height were you holding the squat?



Have your arms out straight, fully extended. Squat down and stay tight in the hole. No bar or anything, just bodyweight. It feels like nothing at first but once 30 seconds come around ... then 40 ... then 50 .. it starts to burn like crazy. It is the biggest sigh of relief when u stand up after. 

It looks like this except i don't use those things (whatever it's called) under their feet.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 18, 2007)

TopAdams314 said:


> I saw you doing the cleans in the gym, it looked like you had your form down solid.  Keep up the good work! Those iso-squats sound painful from the way you're putting it.



Thanks man


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good stuff, weighted chin ups look solid.



Chinups is one of my top 3 favorite exercises to do. I love doing them. I have gone up to using 100 lbs but it's the biggest pain in the ass trying to get the plates in the chain on my dip belt.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 18, 2007)

Why not try using a weight vest that has a high weight capacity?  That could reduce the amount of plates you'd need on your chain.  I know it'd look gay in the gym at RIT but you could use it at home.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Workout
*
Warmup
Dynamic Flexibility
Glute Activation

1a) Deadlifts: 5/1/1 - 205/3x10 RI = 60s
1b) Pullups: 1/1/1 - bw/10,9 bw+25/20sec negs RI = 60s

2a) Seated DB OH Press: 1/1/1 - 45/3x10 RI = 60s
2b) DB Bulgarian Squat: 1/3/1 - 45/3x8 RI = 60s

3a) V-Bar pushdowns: 2x10 RI = 30s
3b) Hammer Curls: 2x10 RI = 30s

Good workout but exhausting. Had to lay down for 10 minutes afterwards. I really like this program so far so i should expect to see some significant gains.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

You would make a good monk Shiz


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2007)

haha, how so?


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 20, 2007)

You have a mind of a warrior, you are disciplined, you train hard. You seem mentaly strong and interested in mastering yourself not just dominating others.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Workout
*
Warmup

1a) Squats: 5/1/1 - 185/3x8 - RI = 60s
1b) Seated Row: 1/1/1 - 145/3x8 - RI = 60s

2a) DB Bench: 5/1/1 - 60/3x8 - RI = 60s
2b) 1-leg RDL: 1/1/1 - 50/3x8 - RI = 60s (3 sets each leg)

3a) BB Curls: 1/1/1 - 85/1x8, 75/1x8 - RI = 30s
3b) Face Pulls: 1/1/1 - 85/2x8 - RI = 30s

Had a good workout


----------



## kinkery (Apr 23, 2007)

nice workout, nice #'s too


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Good stuff Shiz, you have similar numbers to me.


----------



## fufu (Apr 23, 2007)

Lifts looking solid all around.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2007)

5 second negative squats?  Jesus, thats gotta burn/hurt especially only having a 1 minute to rest completely.

And did I read 45lb DBs used for Bulgarians?  I am pretty sure thats hard as FUUUUUUUCK.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2007)

*Pics*

Thanks guys

A few of you asked for pics so I just took a couple pics of me recently. They're not really that impressive since my BF% is a little high (about 15%) but i wish i had a pic of me before i started training to show you how much i really improved.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> 5 second negative squats? Jesus, thats gotta burn/hurt especially only having a 1 minute to rest completely.
> 
> And did I read 45lb DBs used for Bulgarians? I am pretty sure thats hard as FUUUUUUUCK.


 
Hell yeah, I've done 3 sets of 8 at 40lb's and had to lie down for 4 minutes to recover after that, so 45lb's is kick-ass.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> 5 second negative squats?  Jesus, thats gotta burn/hurt especially only having a 1 minute to rest completely.
> 
> And did I read 45lb DBs used for Bulgarians?  I am pretty sure thats hard as FUUUUUUUCK.



Ya, that's with a 3 count pause at the bottom position. I find that to be harder than doing 70 lbs with a normal tempo. Burns like crazy.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Workout*

Cardio: Rower - 7 mins

First time ever using the rower. It was weird but i liked it.

Warmup
Glute Activation
Pushups

Hang Clean: 135/6x2 - RI = 40s

Incline DB Bench: 60/3x6 - RI = 90s

Chinups: bw+45/2x4, +25/1x4 - RI = 90s

Iso-Squat: bw/2 x 75secs, bw/1 x 60secs - RI = 60s

Decent workout. I'm not too impressed with the cleans. Although i'm fairly new to it, 135 feels heavy and my speed technique isn't quick enough. I'm not too sure if i am doing it right. Chins felt weaker than usual. My arms were fatigued from the previous exercises but still no excuse.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Workout*

Warmup
Glute Activation

1a) Deadlifts: 1/5/1 - 225/3x8 - RI = 60s
1b) Pullups: 1/1/1 - bw/8,8,7 - RI = 60s

2a) OH Press: 1/1/1 - 85/2x8 - RI = 60s
2b) Bulgarian Squat: 1/3/1 - 50/2x8 - RI = 60s

I had to cut it down to 2 sets each. I was just physically exhausted. Five hours of sleep last night + 5 sec ecc. on deadlifts and pull-ups superset just took the life out of me. My traps are so sore! I can't even feel them!

3) Dips: bw/2x10 - RI = 45s


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, a deadlift/ pullups superset combo is tough. I'd have never thought of mixing them. Great stuff shiz, good workout.


----------



## fufu (Apr 27, 2007)

Good stuff, those 60 sec RI's must have been tough with the exercise selection.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

Shiz the workouts look great. 
If you are having problems with your speed with your hang cleans why don't you just start super light and then move up in small increments. That's what I do. Something like- 45- 1 x 2, 75- 1 x 2, 95- 1 x 2, 115-1 x 2, 125- 1 x 2, 135, 1 x 2


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 30, 2007)

*Workout*

Warmups

1a) Squats: 1/5/1 - 205/2x8, 185/1x8 - RI = 90s
1b) Seated Cable Row: 1/1/1 - 145,160,175/12,12,10 - RI = 90s

2a) DB Bench: 1/5/1 - 60/3x8 - RI = 90s
2b) DB RDL's: 1/1/1 - 60/3x10 - RI = 90s

3) Prone Incline Rear Delt Raise: 15/2x10 - RI = 45s

Done. Exhausted. Great Workout.

The bw iso-squats is really helping me get stronger when i do iso-squats with weight on the bar. Everything goes more smoothly and strength is increasing.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 2, 2007)

*Workout*

Warmups
Glute Activation
Pushups

Hang Clean: 115/6x2, 135/2x2 - RI = 30s

Incline DB Press: 70/1x3, 80/1x2, 85/1x1, 40/1x20 - RI = 90s

Chinups: bw x 12,9,5,4 - target = 30reps - RI = full recovery

I skipped cardio and iso-squats today. My legs have been extremely sore since my workout on monday. I feel like a crippled man walking on two wooden legs. That's how bad it is.


----------



## fufu (May 2, 2007)

Good chins.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2007)

*Workout
*
1a) Deadlifts: 315/2x6, 335/1x3 - RI = 90s
1b) Pullups: bw+25/3x5 - RI = 90s

2a) Seated OH Press: 1/3/1 - 50/3x8 - RI = 60s
2b) High-Box Step-up: 50/3x12 (6 reps each leg) - RI = 60s

First time doing heavy deads in a while. I had more in me but my grip was sweaty and i couldn't hold it anymore. No chalk or straps. Gotta let my hands get adapted to it again. The rest were solid.


----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2007)

Yay! Its a new Shiz journal. Where the hell have you been lately?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Yay! Its a new Shiz journal. Where the hell have you been lately?



I've been busy with school and work. I did keep a journal but it was paper and pen. It got too thick and messy so i decided to come back to the online journal again.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2007)

Good deadlifts. I assume you are pulling with a conventional stance?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good deadlifts. I assume you are pulling with a conventional stance?



Ya, i usually do conventional. Once in a while i'll do sumo and both have been effective but i prefer conventional though.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 7, 2007)

*Workout*

1a) Squats: 205/1x3, 225/1x3, 245/2x5 - RI = 90s
1b) Supported T-bar Row: 105/2x8, 55/1x8 (1-3-1) - RI = 90s

2) DB Bench: 80/1x3, 90/1x3, 80/2x5 - RI = 90s

3) DB RDL's: 80/1x3, 90/1x3, 80/2x5 - RI = 90s

4a) Preacher Curls: 55/2x10 - RI = no rest
4b) Face Pulls: 80/1x10, 100/1x10 - RI = no rest

Good workout. I dislike the preacher curls, puts too much pressure on my wrists. Squats felt strong and smooth. Same with bench.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 9, 2007)

*Workout*

Warmups
Rower - 10mins
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility
Pushups - bw/2x20 - RI: 30s

1) Hang Power Clean (from floor): 75 x 3, 95 x 2, 135/5x2 - RI = 45s

Starting to get the hang of these. Will slowly up the weight over time.

2) Chinups: bw/1x3, bw+25/1x1, bw+45/3x3 - RI = 75s

3) CG Bench: 135/8,4

Stopped doing these. My wrists were hurting and i felt discomfort in my left shoulder from doing cleans. Didn't want to risk hurting myself.

4) Pistols: bw/3x12 (6 reps each leg) - RI = 60s

First time doing these and boy was it hard. I really like it though. 

Good workout. Was sweating buckets afterwards.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 11, 2007)

*Workout
*
Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

1a) Sumo Deadlifts: 135/1x5, 225/1x3, 275/1x6, 305/1x6, 325/1x6 - RI = 75s
1b) CG Seated Row: 145/1x6, 160/1x6, 175/1x6 - RI = 75s

Absolutely brutal. The last set on deads was tough. Had to really grind out the last 2 reps.

2) Push Jerk: 135/1x2, 145/1x2, 155/1x1, 95/1x8 - RI = 60s

3) Bulgarian Squat: 40/2x12 - RI = 60s

Buuuuuurn!

4) Dips: bw/1x15 

I was going to do bw+25/3x5 but i couldn't find the dip belt so i just did 1 set of 15

Finally .... the weekend


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 14, 2007)

*Workout
*
Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

1a) Squats: 245/1x1, 265/1x1, 275/1x1, 225/1x6
1b) Supported Row: 95/1x6, 120/1x6, 145/1x6, 95/1x6 (tempo: 1-3-1)
RI = full recovery

2) Alternating Incline DB Press: 60/3x6 (each hand) - RI = 75s

3) 1-leg RDL: 50/3x6 (each leg) - RI = 45s

4a) DB Curls/Hammer Curls/Seated Curls: 35/2x10, 25/1x10 - RI = 40s
4b) Seated bent over rear delt raise: 15/3x10 - RI = 40s

Fantastic Workout


----------



## goob (May 14, 2007)

Good workout Shiz.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 16, 2007)

*Workout
*
Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility
Pushups (various hand positions) - 3 x 10 - RI = 30s

1) Hang Clean (from floor): 95/1x3, 135/3x2, 155/3x1 - RI = 45s

2) Chinups: bw+25/2x6, bw+10/1x6 - RI = 75s

3) Walking DB Lunges: 40/1x20 (10 each leg), 40/1x20 (10 each leg) - RI = 60s

4) Decline DB Bench: 60/1x8, 70/2x8

Blah .. decent workout. I spent an hour walking around one of the buildings trying to find my professor's office so i could drop off the quiz. His office # wasn't on the syllabus and none of the staff people who worked there knew where his office was. I was pissed off and was on my way out only to catch his name on the last door near the exit. Good riddance.

Because of that, i skipped cardio. I didn't get much sleep last night either (stayed up watching golden state - utah game) and i am exhausted right now. However, it was still an ok workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 16, 2007)

New pics in my gallery

Old me vs New me


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2007)

*Workout
*
Warmup 
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

1) Deadlift: 135/1x5, 225/1x3, 275/1x1, 335/1x1, 385/1x1, 415/1x1 - RI = full recovery

2a) Seated Arnold Press: 50/1x8, 55/2x8 - RI = 60s
2b) CG Seated Row: (tempo: 1-3-1) - 130/1x8, 145/1x8, 160/1x8 - RI = 60s

3) Front Squat: 185/3x3 - RI = 75s

4) Dips: bw+25/2x5, bw+45/1x5 - RI = 60s


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

Nice workout brother. How do you like the max strength lifts?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workout brother. How do you like the max strength lifts?



Thanks .. i like the max strength lifts but i have a lot more in me for deads and squats. I can probably deadlift about 450ish and squat about 315-330ish for a 1RM. I haven't done a 1RM in a long time so i was just testing the waters to see where i was at. In both lifts, i completed it without any difficulty.


----------



## Double D (May 18, 2007)

I wish I could get my dead over my squat, but its just not goin to happen!


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 21, 2007)

*Workout
*
Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

1) Squats: 225/4x6 - RI = 75s

2) BB Row: 185/2x6 (overhand grip) 185/2x6 (underhand grip) - RI = 75s

3) DB RDL's: 70/2x6, 80/2x6 - RI = 75s

4) DB Bench: tempo (5-1-1) - 70/4x6 - RI = 75s

5) Face Pulls: 80/1x12, 90/1x12 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 23, 2007)

*Workout*

Warmup
Glute Activation
Dynamic Flexibility

1) Deadlifts: 275/2x6 - RI = 75s

2a) Standing OH Press: 105/2x6 - RI = 60s
2b) Chinups: bw/2x6 (tempo 3-1-1) - RI = 60s

3a) Seated DB Curls: 35,30/2x10 - RI = 45s
3b) Rope Pushdown: 90,100/2x10 - RI = 45s

Shitty workout. I was supposed to have a full workout but after putting up big numbers for the big 3 last week, i had it coming to me. Monday's workout left me shaking and feeling dizzy and dehyrated. It was a sign my body needed a break. I woke up this morning with the feeling that i should just scratch this workout and give myself some rest (today was my last workout before a full week off) but i decided to grind it out and i paid the price for it. Was too tired and sore. 

I have two finals this afternoon and one tomorrow morning and then i go home. I will start next friday with an easy workout and then start a new program on monday.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2007)

I'm back from my week off. Today was just a 'warmup' to get my body back in the groove and i will my ready to go on monday with my new program. My new program will consist of 2 main lifts and then the second portion will be density work with low RI's. You will see what i mean.

1a) Squat: 185/2x6
1b) Chinups: bw/2x6

2a) RDL's: 165/2x6
2b) DB Bench: 60/2x6

3) CG Seated Row: 100/1x10

4) Dips: bw/1x10

That's it. Don't want to do too much and be tired/sore on monday.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 2, 2007)

I like the way you set up your program shiz.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 4, 2007)

Start of new program

*Day 1 - Upper*

*Main Lifts*

1a) DB Bench: 70/5x5 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60-90secs
1b) CG Seated Row: Full stack/5x5 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60-90secs

*Density Work - RI = 30secs for all lifts*

2) Seated DB OH Press: 40/8,8,8,6,5

3) WG Pulldown: Stack#9/8,8  Stack#7/8,8,8

Had to cut down because it was too heavy

4) DB Front Raise: 12/5x8

5) Rope Pushdown: Stack #7/5x8

6) Hammer Curls: 25/8,8,8,6,6

Good workout. I am going back to upper/lower split and lifting 4x a week. It has been a while so i am anxious to see how this all works out. Each week, i will be decreasing the RI by 5 seconds for density work. 

Also, since i am back at my home gym, i have to test the weights for some of the lifts because it is different than the gym at school. The weight stack is different so i am getting a feel for it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jun 4, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Start of new program
> 
> *Day 1 - Upper*
> 
> ...


It'll come shiz.  When you hit the point where it was time for a break you pushed yourself almost to the point of injury.  Now on your restart you're hitting it strong, but be cool brother you don't need to get a torn bi.  You will get a good flow again like you did lats time.  Overall shiz you're kicking ass


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 4, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> It'll come shiz.  When you hit the point where it was time for a break you pushed yourself almost to the point of injury.  Now on your restart you're hitting it strong, but be cool brother you don't need to get a torn bi.  You will get a good flow again like you did lats time.  Overall shiz you're kicking ass



Thanks BC, i know my body very well and i know when it's time to push myself or cut back to prevent hurting myself. In my 2 1/2 years of lifting, i have never gotten injured or came close to it. I eat well, sleep well and train smart. Picking up the weights and staying consistent when i first started is the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## goob (Jun 4, 2007)

Nice work Shiz. See your still going strong.  Good work on the DB bench.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> looks familiar.
> 
> 5-6 weeks in the power phase is a bit excessive.  You run the risk of detraining other qualities when you emphasize one thing for to long.  THat is why i like shorter blocks (3-4 weeks and then change...2 weeks min.).  also, 5-6 weeks of intense plyos and olympic lifts and your joints are going to let you know about it.



I think you read it wrong P.  He is doing 2 week blocks of everything.  So, weeks 1 and 2 he will be doing hypertrophy, weeks 3 and 4 will be strength, and weeks 5 and 6 will be power.  Did I get that right shiz?

By the way, looks like a solid program.  Full body programs are so much more fun.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 4, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> I think you read it wrong P.  He is doing 2 week blocks of everything.  So, weeks 1 and 2 he will be doing hypertrophy, weeks 3 and 4 will be strength, and weeks 5 and 6 will be power.  Did I get that right shiz?
> 
> By the way, looks like a solid program.  Full body programs are so much more fun.



haha, i wish you had said that a long time ago pimp. I changed that program around a little bit and already completed it. I saw some significant increases in size and strength. I just came back from a full week off and started my new program today. I will be emphasizing a lot on density work with very low RI's. If you'll follow along, you will see what i mean.

I know you've been very busy as well but i am still following your journal. You have a very interesting program so far. How is that working out?


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 4, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> haha, i wish you had said that a long time ago pimp. I changed that program around a little bit and already completed it. I saw some significant increases in size and strength. I just came back from a full week off and started my new program today. I will be emphasizing a lot on density work with very low RI's. If you'll follow along, you will see what i mean.
> 
> I know you've been very busy as well but i am still following your journal. You have a very interesting program so far. How is that working out?



I'm sure you'll do well with it.  I've done some density work before.  It's very challenging.

Well, we shall see.  I enjoy the program.  Results will have to be given more time, I only started last week.


----------



## M.J.H. (Jun 5, 2007)

Workouts are still coming along nicely, bro. Strength seems to be progressing as well, keep it up.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2007)

M.J.H. said:


> Workouts are still coming along nicely, bro. Strength seems to be progressing as well, keep it up.



Thanks bro, you seem to have gotten bigger and stronger. I'm jealous.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Day 2 - Lower*

*Main Lifts*

1) Squats: 225/3x5, 205/2x5 - RI = 60-90s

2a) RDL: 225/3x5, 205/2x5 - RI = 60-90s
2b) Standing Calf Raise: 200/5x5 - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 30s*

3) DB Lunges: 30/5x8

4) Leg Curl: stack#5/8,8,8,6,6

Incredible workout. Now i remember what it feels like to do upper/lower. It's a lot more difficult than total body for sure since you are focusing on either upper or lower for that one session. Tough work.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 5, 2007)

Nice work there Shiz... woot!!!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks baker


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 5, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Incredible workout. Now i remember what it feels like to do upper/lower. It's a lot more difficult than total body for sure since you are focusing on either upper or lower for that one session. Tough work.



Yeah, lower body days are just a plain bitch.  Upper body days seem just easy in comparison, heh.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 5, 2007)

CowPimp said:


> Yeah, lower body days are just a plain bitch.  Upper body days seem just easy in comparison, heh.



Exactly what i was telling myself after that workout


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 7, 2007)

*Day 3 - Upper*
*
Main Lifts*

1a) BB OH Press: 115/5x5 - RI = 60-90s
1b) BB Curls: 85/5x5 - RI = 60-90s (tempo: 3-2-1)

2a) DB Shrugs: 80/5x5 - RI = 60-90s
2b) Dips: bw/5x5 - RI = 60-90s (tempo: 3-2-1)

*Density Work - RI = 30 seconds!!*

3) DB Bench: 50/8,8,8,5,5

Brutal

4) Pullovers: 30/5x8

5) Pullups: bw/8,5  bw/3x5 <--- assisted

My arms were just shot. It's hard doing 5 sets on 30 seconds rest

6) Lateral Raise: 12/5x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Day 4 - Lower*

Didn't workout today. I'm still incredibly sore and i have to cut the lawn and spread the mulch today so i'll get a workout out of that.


----------



## goob (Jun 9, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> *Day 4 - Lower*
> 
> Didn't workout today. I'm still incredibly sore and i have to cut the lawn and spread the mulch today so i'll get a workout out of that.


 
I'm not surprised you're sore after than massacare of a workout.  

Good shit.


----------



## KelJu (Jun 9, 2007)

Good job there Shiznit. 


I hate yard work with a passion. Thats what I love about living in an apartment, the apartment complex pays Mexicans to do the yard work so I don't have to.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2007)

Week 2

Day 1 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

1a) DB Bench: 75/6x4 - (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 60-90s
1b) CG Seated Row: Full stack/6x4 - (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 25 seconds*

2) Seated OH Press: 40/8,8,8,5,5

3) WG Pulldown: Stack#7/5x8

4) DB Front Raise: 12/5x8

5) V-Bar Pushdown: Stack#7/5x8

6) Hammer Curls: 25/8,8,8,6,5

Great Workout. Density Work improved for all lifts especially since the RI was cut down 5 seconds. I am not looking forward to when it will be 10 seconds rest, haha.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 11, 2007)

Good wo shiz.


----------



## goob (Jun 11, 2007)

Great workout! DB bench is pretty 1337.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2007)

Thanks fellas


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 12, 2007)

Day 2 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

1) Squats: 225/6x4 - RI = 60-90s

2) RDL's: 225/6x4 - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 25 seconds*

3) DB Lunges: 30/5x8 (each leg)

4) 1-leg RDL: 40/5x8 (each leg)

5) Calf Raise: 180/5x8

Legs are beat to shit


----------



## goob (Jun 12, 2007)

I'm not surprised!  Quality workout, be diffecult to walk tomorrow!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 12, 2007)

goob said:


> I'm not surprised!  Quality workout, be diffecult to walk tomorrow!



You bet


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 14, 2007)

Day 3 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

1a) BB OH Press: 125/6x4 - RI = 60-90s
1b) DB Shrugs: 90/6x4 - RI = 60-90s

2) BB Curls: 85/6x4 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

3) Dips: bw+25/6x4 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - 25 seconds rest!*

4) WG Pullups: bw/8,5,5  bw+assisted/6,5

Lactic acid burn is incredible with these. My arms go numb making it impossible to do 5 sets on 25 secs rest without any assist

5) DB Bench: 50/8,8,8,5,5

6) Lateral Raise: 12/5x8

7) Pullover: 30/5x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 15, 2007)

Day 4 - Lower

This is a little different. It's more like active rest so i take the same weight i used for day 2 and lower it about 80%. However, the density work is different.

*Main Lifts*

1) Squats: 185/6x4 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60-90s

2) RDL's: 185/6x4 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60-90s
*
Density Work - 25 seconds rest interval*

3) Sumo Deadlift: 205/5x5 

4) Step-ups: 30/5x8

5) Standing Calf Raise: 180/5x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 18, 2007)

Week 3

Day 1 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

1a) DB Bench Press: 85/3x3 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60-90s
1b) CG Seated Row: Full stack/3x3 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - Rest Interval = 20 seconds*

2) Seated DB OH Press: 40/8,8,8,6,5

3) WG Pulldown: Stack#7/5x8

4) DB Front Raise: 12/5x8

5) Pushdown: Stack#7/5x8

6) Hammer Curls: 25/8,8,8,6,6


----------



## goob (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice DB  bench Shiz.  Workout looking good.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 19, 2007)

Day 2 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

1) Squat: 275/1x3, 245/2x3 - RI = 60-90s

2) RDL's: 275/3x3 - RI = 60-90s

After the first set of squats, it didn't feel right. My left glute kind of tweaked and i struggled a bit exploding out of the hole. Dropped the weight cus i don't want to risk injuring myself. RDL's were strong.
*
Density Work - RI = 20 seconds*

3) DB lunges: 30/5x8

4) 1-leg RDL: 40/5x5

5) Standing Calf Raises: 180/5x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 21, 2007)

Day 3 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

1) BB OH Press: 145/1x3, 135/2x3 - RI = 60-90s

145 felt heavy for some reason ... usually it's light

2) Dips: bw+45/3x3 (tempo 3-2-1) RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 20 Seconds*

3) DB Bench Press: 50/8,8,8,6,5

4) Chinups: bw/8,7,6,5,5

5) Lateral Raise: 12/5x8

6) Pullover: 30/5x8

*Misc. Work*

Farmer's Walk: 70's/2 trips (roughly 1:30)

Instead of doing Curls and Shrugs for Main lifts (which is pointless to do 3x3), i did chinups and farmer's walk


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 21, 2007)

I like that you put in farmers at the end, smart move. Nice wo shiz.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2007)

Day 4 - Lower (active rest)

*Main Lifts*

1) Squat: 205/3x3 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60-90s

2) RDL's: 205/3x3  - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 20 seconds*

3) Step-ups: 30/5x8

4) Sumo Deads: 205/5x5

5) Standing Calf Raise: 160/5x8


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 22, 2007)

How is that active rest!! lol 
Good stuff shizman.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 22, 2007)

Strong stuff.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 25, 2007)

Week 4

Day 1 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

1a) Incline DB Bench: 60/2x10, 55/1x10 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s
1b) BB Bent over Row: 155/2x10, 135/1x10 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 15 seconds*

2) Seated DB OH Press: 40/8,8,6,5,5

3) WG Pulldown: Stack#7/5x8

4) DB Front Raise: 12/5x8

5) Rope Pulldown: Stack#7/5x8

6) Hammer Curls: 25/8,8,8,6,6


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this journal.  Good stuff.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't know how I missed this journal.  Good stuff.



Thanks. How's westside working for you?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 26, 2007)

Day 2 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

1) Deadlift: 225/3x10 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

2) Leg Press: 405/3x10 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 15 seconds*

3) 1-leg RDL: 40/5x5

4) Walking Lunges: 30/5x8

5) Standing Calf Raise: 180/5x8

Decent workout. After i completed deadlifts, i was already beat to shit. The reason is probably because i haven't done high rep deads in a while. Once i finished doing leg presses, i had to catch my breath for 5-10 mins before doing density work.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 28, 2007)

Day 3 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

1) Seated DB OH Press: 50/2x10, 40/1x10 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

2) DB Shrugs: 75/3x10 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

3) Seated Incline DB Curls: 25/1x10, 30/2x10 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

4) V-Bar Pushdown: Stack#9/3x10 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 15 seconds*

5) Pullups: bw/8,6,5,5,5

So hard

6) DB Bench: 50/8,8,8,5,5

7) Lateral Raise: 12/5x8

8) Pullover: 40/5x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 29, 2007)

Day 4 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

1) Deadlift: 135/1x5, 225/1x5, 275/1x3, 315/1x1, 365/1x1, 405/1x1 - RI = 60-90s

2) Front Squat: 135/1x5, 165/1x5, 185/1x3, 205/1x3 - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 15 seconds*

3) DB RDL's: 50/5x8

4) Step-ups: 30/5x8

5) Standing Calf Raise: 160/5x8


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice deads shiz- looking very strong on your deads.  How much do you weigh these days?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 29, 2007)

I weigh 195 lbs


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 29, 2007)

Considering the RI's, those are some exquisite deadlifts.

I can't believe I just said exquisite.  Wow.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2007)

Week 5 (Final Week of Program)

Day 1 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

1a) Incline DB Press: 55/4x12 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s
1b) BB Row/Yate's Row: 155/2x12, 135/2x12 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 10 Seconds!!*

2) Seated DB OH Press: 40/8,6,5,5,5

3) WG Pulldowns: Stack#7/8,8,8,6,6

4) DB Front Raise: 12/5x8

*Misc. Work*

5) Zottman's Curls: 30/1x8

6) Dips: bw/1x8

I did dips and curls as miscellanous work rather than part of the density work because my arms were absolutely fried and i was a little dizzy/light headed


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 3, 2007)

Day 2 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

1) Deadlifts: 185/4x12 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

2) Leg Press: 405/4x12 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 10 seconds*

3) 1-leg RDL: 40/5x5

4) Walking DB Lunges: 30/5x8

5) Calf Raise: 180/5x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 5, 2007)

Day 3 - Upper

*Main Lifts*

1a) Seated DB OH Press: 45/4x12 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s
1b) DB Shrugs: 75/4x12 - tempo (3-2-1) - RI = 60-90s
*
Density Work - RI = 10 seconds*

2) DB Bench Press: 50/8,8,6,5,5

3) Lateral Raise: 12/5x8

4) DB Pullover: 30/3x8, 40/2x8

*Misc. Work*

5) Pullups: bw+25/7,6  bw/1x6 - RI = 90s

Did these as misc work rather than density because i cannot do these on 10 seconds rest. Impossible.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 6, 2007)

Day 4 - Lower

*Main Lifts*

1) Deadlift: 315/2x4, 225/2x8 - RI = 60-90s

2) Front Squat: 185/2x4, 135/2x8 - RI = 60-90s

*Density Work - RI = 10 seconds*

3) DB RDL's: 50/8,8,8,6,6

4) Step-ups: 30/5x8

5) Standing Calf Raise: 160/5x8

Program Complete


----------



## goob (Jul 7, 2007)

Good work Shiz.  Dealifts looking particuarly impressive.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Total Body*

1a) Squats: 225,205,185/3x8 - RI = 60s
1b) BB Row: 175,155/3x8 - RI = 60s

2a) DB Bench: 65/3x8 - RI = 60s
2b) DB RDL's: 65/3x8 - RI = 60s

3) Facepulls: Stack#7/1x8, Stack#8/2x8 - RI = 30s

4) DB Curls: 30/3x8 - RI = 30s

I will be doing one more total body workout this week before i get my wisdom teeth out on friday


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2007)

Total Body

Not really worth mentioning what i did today. Was sore all over especially my glutes so it was tough doing bulgarian squats and sumo deads. I still did them but it was difficult. Also did pullups, farmers walk, seated OH Presses and step-ups. 

Getting my wisdom teeth out this friday so most likely i'll be taking a week off


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh goodness.. Wisdom teeth..

I hope to god yours aren't half as bad as mine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 15, 2007)

My surgery on wisdom teeth removal last friday was a success and i can start fresh tomorrow with a new program. I will be doing total body 3x a week as well as conditioning work 3x a week with at least one day off. 

Here's how it will go ...

*Workout A*

Main work

Squat
Bench press
RDL's
Seated Cable Rows

Misc. Work

Farmer's Walk
YTWL's
Curls

*Workout B*

Main Work

Deadlifts
Seated DB OH Press
Bulgarian Squat
Chinups

Misc. Work

Turkish Getups
Birddog Planks
Pushdowns

*Monday - Volume Day*

sets/reps = 3x6  RI = 60 seconds (only applies to main work; misc work is different)

Workout A

*Tuesday - conditioning day*

tempo runs - 400m with light active rest in between

*Wednesday - Repetition day*

sets/reps = 2x10  RI = 45 seconds (only applies to main work; misc work is different)

Workout B

*Thursday - conditioning day*

sprint work - full recovery (aclactic speed work)
*
Friday - Heavy day*

sets/reps - 5x3  RI = 75 seconds (only applies to main work; misc work is different)

Workout A

*Saturday - conditioning day*

sprint work - short recovery (lactic acid type work)

*Sunday*

off

Then week two will start off with workout B, then A and then B again on Friday with the same conditioning work as usual. 

Feel free to give any feedback or suggestions


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Monday*

Main Lifts

1) Squat: 225/2x6, 205/1x6 - RI = 60s

2) DB Bench: 75/3x6 - RI = 60s

3) RDL's: 225/2x6, 205/1x6 - RI = 60s

4) Seated Cable Row: Stack#9/3x6 - RI = 60s

Misc. Work

5) YTWL's: 2x10 on stability ball, 5/1x10 (on bench)

I tried starting off with 12lb db's but it was harder than i thought

6) Farmer's Walk: 75's/1 trip (roughly 45 seconds)

7) BB Curl: 60/1x10

Good workout


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Tuesday*

conditioning work: 400m run - 20 minutes

Basically, i warmed up jogging for about 5 minutes and then i would sprint 1/4 of a mile then jog lightly ... sprint 1/4 a mile ... jog lightly ... back and forth until i ran for 20 minutes.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 17, 2007)

I can not believe you were back in the gym the Monday after a Friday surgery.  I'm assuming you're feeling decent and not pulling a me which resulted in me having to go in for more treatment as time went on.

Workouts are looking good too.  Any reason why you're into the full body scene now?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 17, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I can not believe you were back in the gym the Monday after a Friday surgery.  I'm assuming you're feeling decent and not pulling a me which resulted in me having to go in for more treatment as time went on.
> 
> Workouts are looking good too.  Any reason why you're into the full body scene now?



Ya, i'm quite surprised myself. However, i am still getting some soreness from my left upper and lower wisdom tooth. It is usually throbbing when i wake up in the morning but it goes away once i take the pills. My follow up is friday so i can't wait to see if everything is ok.

Well, i just completed a 4-day split before this program which was the first time in a while since i always do full body. The reason why i do full body is because ... a) It's quick and efficient  b) I like to train only 3x a week  c) I am able to place my conditioning days around it and d) It's more rewarding and taxing on the body

In addition to that, i have produced the most gains (strength and size) when doing full body. I have learned that little is more meaning my body needs more rest to recover.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Wednesday*

Main Lifts

1) Deadlift: 205/2x10 - RI = 45s

2) Seated OH Press: 45/2x10 - RI = 45s

3) Bulgarian Squat: 30/2x10, 30/1x6 (tempo 1-3-1) - RI = 45s

4) Chinups: bw/2x10 - RI = 45s

Misc Work

5) Turkish Getups: 20/1x6 (3 each side) 

6) Birddog/Planks: 2x10

7) V-Bar Pushdown: Stack#8/1x10


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 19, 2007)

*Thursday - conditioning day*

sprint work - full recovery (aclactic speed work)

4 minute warmup
1 minute - sprint: level 6.5
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 7.0
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 8.0
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 8.5
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 9.0
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 9.5
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 9.5
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 9.0
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 8.5
1 minute - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 8.0
4 minute cooldown

Total: 29:00

I was absolutely soaked. My legs are sore but i loved it. I will gradually work my way up in speed or increase the incline. I'm sure i can get up to level 12.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Saturday - mix of lifting and conditioning*

I did not lift yesterday because i didn't have time and i also went to the redsox game last night. Besides i was too sore so my body needed it.

1a) Squat: 185/3x3
1b) Bench: 85/3x3 
RI = 60s

2a) RDL: 185/3x3
2b) BB Row: 185/3x3 (tempo 1-3-1)
RI = 60s

3) YTWL: 8/1x10

Sprints - lactic acid work

2 minute warmup
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
30 second - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
30 second - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
30 second - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
30 second - rest
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
30 second - rest
30 second - sprint: level 8.0
2 minute cooldown


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 21, 2007)

I'm finding these condition days interesting.  I've yet to have a concrete plan down on the days that I go to the gym to do cardio.  Usually I'll just stop by in P-Funk's journal and grab something interesting he did and try to emulate it.

I might have to do the same with your workout from Thursday.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I'm finding these condition days interesting.  I've yet to have a concrete plan down on the days that I go to the gym to do cardio.  Usually I'll just stop by in P-Funk's journal and grab something interesting he did and try to emulate it.
> 
> I might have to do the same with your workout from Thursday.



ha, ya sometimes i'll take a few things from other people's journals as well if it fits my goals


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 22, 2007)

Your journal could be used to show newbies how the basics work. Nice and simple.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 22, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Your journal could be used to show newbies how the basics work. Nice and simple.



Thanks, i always keep things simple as long as it produces results


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

Looking fantastic in here Shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 23, 2007)

*Monday*

Main Lifts

1) Deadlift: 245/3x6 - RI = 60s

2) Seated OH Press: 55/3x6 - RI = 60s

3) Bulgarian Squat: 40/3x6 - RI = 60s

4) Chinups: bw+10/3x6 - RI = 60s

Misc. Work

5) Turkish Getups: 25/1x6 (3 each side)

6) 1-arm DB Snatch: 25/1x10 (5 each side), 30/1x10 (5 each side)

7) Dips: bw/1x10

Overall, great workout. I really like the turkish getups. The weight is light but i am getting a feel for it. First time doing 1-arm DB Snatch. Loved it. Am going to incorporate that into my routine.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Tuesday - conditioning work*

HIIT - Treadmill

2 minute warmup
1 minute - steady: level 5.0
1 minute - sprint: level 8.0
1 minute - steady: level 5.0
1 minute - sprint: level 8.0
1 minute - steady: level 5.0
1 minute - sprint: level 8.0
1 minute - steady: level 5.0
1 minute - sprint: level 8.0
1 minute - steady: level 5.0
1 minute - sprint: level 8.0
1 minute - steady: level 5.0
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
1 minute - steady: level 4.5
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
1 minute - steady: level 4.5
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
1 minute - steady: level 4.5
1 minute - sprint: level 7.5
1 minute - steady: level 4.5
1 minute - sprint: level 7.0
1 minute - steady: level 4.0
1 minute - sprint: level 7.0
1 minute - steady: level 4.0
5 minute cool down

Total: 30 minutes
400 calories burned


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 25, 2007)

*Wednesday*

Main Lifts

1) Squat: 185/2x10 - RI = 45s

2) DB Bench: 70/2x10 - RI = 45s

3) RDL: 185/2x10 - RI = 45s

4) Seated Cable Row: Stack#8/2x10 - RI = 45s

Misc. Work

5) YTWL's: 8/1x10

6) BB Curls: 60/1x10, 70/1x6  (slow negs)

I find that YTWL's are incredibly hard ... not the actual exercise itself ... but being able to control your breathing when your chest is pressed against the stability ball as well as being able to control your balance and core.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 25, 2007)

YTWL's?

Young... tough... whores...legs?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> YTWL's?
> 
> Young... tough... whores...legs?



 

YTWL ...






YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 26, 2007)

Boy, was I off...  Thanks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 26, 2007)

*Thursday - conditioning day*

sprint work - full recovery (aclactic speed work)

5 minute warmup
45 sec - sprint: level 10
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 10
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 10
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 10
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 10
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 9
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 9
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 9
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 9
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 9
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 9
45 sec - rest
45 sec - sprint: level 9
45 sec - rest
30 sec - sprint: level 10
1 min - rest
30 sec - sprint: level 10
1 min - rest
30 sec - sprint: level 10
1 min - rest
30 sec - sprint: level 10
1 min - rest
30 sec - sprint: level 10
30 sec - rest
5 min cooldown

Total: 35 minutes
Calories Burned: Approximately 300

Note: It said 675 cals burned on the machine but i wasn't sprinting the whole time so i just cut the number in half so it should be around 300.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Friday*

Main Lifts

1) Deadlifts: 275/4x3 - RI = 75s

2) Seated OH Press: 65/4x3 - RI = 75s

3) DB Bulgarian Squat: 50/4x3 - RI = 75s

4) Pullups/Chinups: bw+35/4x3 - RI = 75s

Misc. Work

5) Turkish Getups: 30/1x5 (each side)

6) 1-arm DB Snatch: 30/1x4 (each side), 40/1x2 (each side), 45/1x2 (each side)


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 27, 2007)

How long do your workouts usually last?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 27, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> How long do your workouts usually last?



About 45-60 minutes. I always go at a time where it's least crowded and the people that i know who talk to me will not be there during those hours. I get in, do my thing and get out.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Monday*

Main Lifts

1) Front Squat/Back Squat: 205/1x6, 185/2x6, 135/30 seconds - RI = 60s

I did 3 reps of front squats, rested 10 seconds, then did 3 reps of back squats with 5 second negative and 3 second pause in the hole. Then i did 135 with a 30 second count in the hole.

2) Incline DB Press: 65/3x6 - RI = 60s

3) DB RDL's: 65/3x6 - RI = 60s

4) Yate's Row: 175/2x6, 155/1x6 (tempo 1-3-1) - RI = 60s

Misc. Work

5) Stability Ball YTWL's: 10/2x24 (6 reps for each movement)

6) BB Static Holds: 315 x 20 seconds, 225 x 30 seconds


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 31, 2007)

*Tuesday - Conditioning
*
HIIT - Treadmill

35:00 minutes
461 calories burned
stretch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Thursday*

Main Lifts

1) Sumo Deadlifts: 205/2x10 - RI = 60s

2) Seated OH Press: 50/2x10 - RI = 60s

3) DB Lunges: 30/1x10, 40/1x10 - RI = 60s

4) Chinups: bw+10/2x10 - RI = 60s (also did some negative work)

Misc.

5) Turkish Getups: 35/1x6 (3 each side)

6) Dips: bw/1x10, bw/1x6 (tempo 2-3-1)


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

That's some solid shit, man!

A non sequitur, but what's your body fat percentage?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That's some solid shit, man!
> 
> A non sequitur, but what's your body fat percentage?



Thanks. My BF% is nothing too impressive, but i would say it's about 14-15% right now. Been bulking for a long time but i have been on a cut for the past two weeks. I have lost 5 pounds (mostly water weight) so we'll see how it goes.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

Good luck, man.  

I have respect for someone that can squat 405, but, in my mind, that's nothing compared to someone that actually do a cut.

Which I simply cannot do.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 2, 2007)

This is actually my first time doing a cut. I'm a little worried but at the same time a little excited to see how i look when i am really ripped (if all goes well). I have never been below 12% so i have a lot of curiosity in me.

Why can't you do a cut?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 2, 2007)

Lack of self-control when it comes to food.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Friday - Conditioning*

HIIT - Treadmill

35:00 minutes
457 calories burned
stretch


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Saturday - Conditioning*

HIIT - Treadmill

37:00 minutes
500 calories burned
stretch


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> *Saturday - Conditioning*
> 
> HIIT - Treadmill
> 
> ...


 
Sounds like a good session.

What are your intervals for treadmill HIIT?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2007)

My intervals for all of my cardio sessions have been all over the place. Sometimes i will run at a speed of 7.0  for 1 minute, then 4.5 for the next minute and alternate until i finish.

Another example could be running at a speed of 7.0 for 10 minutes, then reducing it to 6.5, 6.0, 5.5, 5.0 and then crank it all the way up to 9.0 or 10.0 for the last 2-3 minutes.

Today, i warmed up at 5.0 and then sprinted all out at 10.0 for 30 seconds (did this several times). Then i would slowly decrease as i got more tired and eventually went back to the 7.0, 4.5, 7.0 method after doing all out sprints for 20 minutes.

I like to mix it up to prevent boredom and adaptation.


----------



## goob (Aug 4, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> My intervals for all of my cardio sessions have been all over the place. Sometimes i will run at a speed of 7.0 for 1 minute, then 4.5 for the next minute and alternate until i finish.
> 
> Another example could be running at a speed of 7.0 for 10 minutes, then reducing it to 6.5, 6.0, 5.5, 5.0 and then crank it all the way up to 9.0 or 10.0 for the last 2-3 minutes.
> 
> ...


 
Sound like hard intervals.  I take it the speeds refer to mph?

Do you have running shoes Shiz?

If you do, hit the track or park (etc) and run sprints. They are a fair bit harder, but you'll reap even more rewards from doing it outside. 

Of course, the heat of summer may make that infinately harder.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 4, 2007)

goob said:


> Sound like hard intervals.  I take it the speeds refer to mph?
> 
> Do you have running shoes Shiz?
> 
> ...



Ya, the speed refers to mph. It is quite hard, indeed. I have gone to the track a few times and did all out sprints or ran a few miles around the track. I think it's ok but i prefer the treadmill. I find it that i am more sore the next day and i often get shin splints when i run outside as opposed to the treadmill. Advances in treadmill deck design now offer less impact because the decks flex and have more "give" to them, which lowers the injury potential. Treadmills also offer continuous feedback on the electronic consoles including such features as time, speed, distance and even heart rate. 

So, that's why i prefer the treadmill


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Monday*

Main Lifts

1) Squats: 225/3x3 (tempo 2-2-1) - RI = 75s

2) Decline DB Bench: 70/3x6 - RI = 75s

3) Yate's Row: 185/3x6 - RI = 75s

4) RDL: 185/3x6 - RI = 75s

Misc. Work

5) BB Curls: 65/1x8, 75/1x8 (slow negatives)

6) YTWL's on stability ball

7) Hanging Leg Raises: bw/1x8


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 6, 2007)

Solid rows.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Tuesday - Conditioning*

HIIT - Treadmill

Incline: 4.0
Speed: Alternating 1 minute between 7.0 and 4.5
Total: 12:00 minutes

Incline: 2.0
Speed: Alternating 1 minute between 7.5 and 5.0
Total: 12:00 minutes

Incline: 10.0
Speed: Alternate 1 minute between 5.5 and 3.0
Total: 6:00 minutes

Incline: 2.0
Speed: Alternate 1 minute between 7.0 and 4.0
Total: 4:00 minutes

Incline: 2.0
Speed: 9.0
Total: 1:00

5:00 minute cooldown

Grand Total: 40:00 minutes
Calories burned: 506
Miles: Approx. 4 miles

Probably one of the best cardio sessions of my life. The part where i was running on an incline of 10 was absolutely brutal. My legs were burning! The best part is, i was getting a lot of  stares from people passing by.


----------



## goob (Aug 7, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> *Tuesday - Conditioning*
> 
> HIIT - Treadmill
> 
> ...


 
Nice job Shiz.  You're bang on, that is a hell of a brutal session.
I've done the Incline at max before, and it does make a load of difference.
The most I ever did as a cardio session was 50 minutes on a treadmill, but that was at 8-9mph throughout, before i knew better, so I know how ball busting hard that session must have been.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice job Shiz.  You're bang on, that is a hell of a brutal session.
> I've done the Incline at max before, and it does make a load of difference.
> The most I ever did as a cardio session was 50 minutes on a treadmill, but that was at 8-9mph throughout, before i knew better, so I know how ball busting hard that session must have been.



It definitely was a tough session. But, you ran for 50 minutes at a speed of 8-9mph??? How were you able to keep up with that? That's gotta be impressive as well.


----------



## goob (Aug 8, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> It definitely was a tough session. But, you ran for 50 minutes at a speed of 8-9mph??? How were you able to keep up with that? That's gotta be impressive as well.


 
It was stupid, I was really fucked at the end of it, and it probably burned a shitload of muscle doing it. You get into it after a while, breathing becomes reular, tune out, and just keep going.
 I like the way you mixed that up, more effective and interesting.


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Where abouts in MA are you?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Where abouts in MA are you?



foxboro, why?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

Katt wants to make sure (her being in the pacific northwest) shes as far as absolutely possible away from you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 9, 2007)

^ You know a joke isn't funny when you have to explain it with parenthesis.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 9, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Katt wants to make sure (her being in the pacific northwest) shes as far as absolutely possible away from you *because she can't handle your big dong*



How did you know about that?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 9, 2007)

*Thursday
*
Main Lifts

1) Deadlift: 135/1x5, 225/1x3, 275/1x3, 315/1x3, 245/1x6 - RI = 60s

2) Standing OH Press: 85/1x5, 105/1x3, 135/2x3, 85/1x6 - RI = 60s

3) Step-ups: 30/1x12, 40/1x12 - RI = 60s

4) Chinups: bw/1x3, bw+25/2x6, bw/1x6 - RI = 60s

Misc. Work

5) Turkish Getup: 50/2x1 (1 each side)

This was rather tough. Just wanted to see where i was at. Not only is it physical, it's a mental thing as well. 

6) 1-arm DB Snatch: 40/2x2 (each side)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Saturday - Conditioning*

45 minute jog outside
Approx. 3-4 miles

basically, i just jogged at a moderate pace for a couple minutes, then sprint for a minute or so, then jog .. sprint .. jog and so forth. It was pretty tough since i had to endure the heat and a lot of uneven surfaces.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Monday*

Main Lifts

1) Squat: 245/2x2, 225/1x2, 135/1x6 (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 75s

2) DB Bench: 80/1x2, 85/1x5, 85/1x4, 50/1x6 (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 75s

3a) Inverted Row: 3x10
3b) RDL: 185/2x6, 225/1x6 - RI = 60s

Misc. Work

4) Face pull: Stack#7/1x12, Stack#8/1x12 - RI = 30s

5) DB Curls: 30/1x10, 25/1x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Tuesday - Conditioning*

HIIT - Treadmill

45:00 minutes
502 calories burned
4 miles

Basically just did speed intervals of high intensity 1-2 minutes then alternate with moderate intensity for 1-2 minutes


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 14, 2007)

Jesus, thats a lot of cardio.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 14, 2007)

I only run 2-3 times a week and lift 2 times a week. It may seem like a lot but it's equivalent to doing cardio 5-6 times a week but with a lower intensity and/or shorter in duration.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Thursday*

Main Lifts

1) Deadlift: 225/2x8 - RI = 60s

2) Standing OH Press: 105/1x8, 95/1x8 - RI = 60s

3) Walking Lunges: 30/1x16 (8 each leg), 40/1x16 (8 each leg)

4) Pullups: bw/2x8 - RI = 60s

Misc. Work

5) 1-arm DB Snatch: 40/2x5 (each arm)

6) Dips: bw/1x10


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 3, 2007)

wow, i have been out of it for a little over two weeks due to getting lasek eye surgery and i had to deal with pain during that time so my diet had been inconsistent and i only lifted twice in the last 17 days. As a result, i lost about 8 pounds in the month of August and i am pissed. 

I am glad i got back into today (i'm back at school) and should expect to gain back what i lost rather quickly.
*
Today's Workout*

A1 - Squats: 205/6x3
Rest 75sec
A2 - Seated Cable Rows: 160/6x3
Rest 75sec

B - DB RDLs: 60/3x12 - 30sec RI
C - Military Press: 75/12,12,8 - 30sec RI
D - WG Pullups: bw/2x8, bw/30 second negative

Good workout but my body was so out of it. Felt tired. I hate the first week back from a long break.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 3, 2007)

Howd the surgery go beyond the obvious pain?  Was the problem solved?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 3, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Howd the surgery go beyond the obvious pain?  Was the problem solved?



The pain is normal because the laser causes your eyes to be severely dry for a couple weeks and it felt like there was an eyelash in my eye every time i blinked. My vision is excellent now and i never have to wear contacts and glasses again (until i'm very old and may need reading glasses). It's so much easier waking up and not having to deal with contacts and playing sports, swimming and everything that was tough to do with irritated contacts is so much easier.

It's worth it in the long run if you can handle the first couple weeks.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Wednesday
*
A1 - BB RDL's: 185/6x3 - RI = 60s
A2 - DB Bench Press: 70/6x3 - RI = 60s

B - Front Squat: 135/3x8 - RI = 30s

C - Chinups: bw/3x8 - RI = 30s

D - Seated DB OH Press: 40/3x8 - RI = 30s

ok workout. I am absolutely frustrated about how much strength and size i lost in the last month because of my surgery and back to college move-in. Everything feels so heavy and i often feel weak and nauseous. Because of this, i am losing motivation. I am still toughing it out but it's aggravating how you work so hard for years to get where you are only to fall back flat in just a month.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 5, 2007)

Surgery sounds cool.

Muscle memory, my friend.  Keep plugging away and in a week or two, you'll be set.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 5, 2007)

I've noticed your the only one who replies in my journal. My popularity status on IM has hit rock bottom.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm the least popular IM member, everybody knows that.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Friday's Workout*

A1 - Squats: 215/6x3
Rest 75sec
A2 - Seated Cable Rows: 175/6x3
Rest 75sec

B - DB RDLs: 65/3x12 - 45sec RI
C - Military Press: 85/10,10,7 - 45sec RI
D - WG Pullups: bw/8,8,5 - 45sec RI


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 10, 2007)

*Monday's Workout*

A1 - BB RDL's: 205/6x3 - RI = 75s
A2 - DB Bench Press: 75/6x3 - RI = 75s

B - Front Squat: 155/3x8 - RI = 45s

C - Chinups: bw/8,8,4 - RI = 45s

D - Seated DB OH Press: 45/3x8 - RI = 45s


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2007)

Solid workout, shiz.

So, are you an animal yet?  Just remember, you're not really an animal until you urinate on the floor of your girlfriend's apartment to claim that territory, and her, as your own.

Just FYI...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 10, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, shiz.
> 
> So, are you an animal yet?  Just remember, you're not really an animal until you urinate on the floor of your girlfriend's apartment to claim that territory, and her, as your own.
> 
> Just FYI...



 ... i think she would leave me and find another alpha male if i did that


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> I've noticed your the only one who replies in my journal. My popularity status on IM has hit rock bottom.




I don't think your popularity as dropped. I think you are cool. Probably, you don't post in open chat anymore, so people have lost touched with you is all.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 10, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I don't think your popularity as dropped. I think you are cool. Probably, you don't post in open chat anymore, so people have lost touched with you is all.



Ya i know, i was just joking. I just don't have much time anymore since i am back at school and am very busy. I still read a lot here but i just don't get involved in discussions as much as i used to.


----------



## katt (Sep 10, 2007)

I always look at your journal.. but don't post.   I think alot of people do that.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2007)

shiznit2169 said:


> Ya i know, i was just joking. I just don't have much time anymore since i am back at school and am very busy. I still read a lot here but i just don't get involved in discussions as much as i used to.



Yeah, the whole forums are slow, but it is a little more pleasant without the trouble makers that got banned.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Wednesday's Workout*

A1 - Squats: 225/6x3
Rest 75sec
A2 - Seated Cable Rows: 190/6x3
Rest 75sec

B - DB RDLs: 80/4x6 - 60sec RI
C - Military Press: 95/4x6 - 60sec RI
D - WG Pullups: bw+15/2x6, bw/1x6 - 60sec RI


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Friday's Workout
*
A1 - BB RDL's: 225/6x3 - RI = 75s
A2 - DB Bench Press: 80/6x3 - RI = 75s

B - Front Squat: 135/1x6, 155/1x6, 185/1x3, 205/1x3 - RI = 60s

C - Chinups: bw/2x12 - RI = 60s

Some jerkoff had the belt and was doing like 15 sets of 3 with only 10 pounds so i just did high reps

D - Seated DB OH Press: 50/3x6 - RI = 60s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Monday's Workout*

A1 - Leg Press: 405/6x3 - RI = 60s
A2 - Chinups: bw+25/6x3 - RI = 60s

B - Pull-throughs: Stack#5/12,10,10 - RI = 45s

C - Standing DB OH Press: 30/12,10,10 - RI = 45s

D - BB Bentover Row: 135/3x12 - RI = 45s

E1 - DB Curls: 25/1x12
E2 - DB Tricep Scaption: 15/1x12 (both arms)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Wednesday's Workout*

A1: Deadlifts - 255/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: OH Press - 115/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: BB RDL's - 135/3x10
Rest 45secs

C: Flat DB Bench - 45/3x10
Rest 45secs

D: Pullups - bw/1x8, bw+25/1x6
Rest 45secs


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Friday's Workout*

A1: Leg Press - 495/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: CG Chinups - bw+35/6x3
Rest 75secs

B: Standing DB OH Press - 40's/4x6
Rest 45secs

C: BB Bent Rows - 185/4x6 
Rest 45secs

D: Sumo Deadlifts - 185/4x6
Rest 45secs


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Monday's Workout*

A1: Deadlifts - 275/6x3
RI = 75s
A2: Standing OH Press - 125/6x3
RI = 75s

B: BB RDL's - 185/4x6
RI = 60s

C: Pullups - bw/4x6 (tempo 3-1-1)
RI = 60s

D: DB Bench Press - 65/4x6
RI = 60s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Wednesday's Workout*

A1: Front Squat - 165/6x3 (tempo 2-3-1)
RI = 75s
A2: Chinups - bw+45/6x3
RI = 75s

B: Speed Deads - 205/6x2
RI = 30s

C: Standing DB OH Press - 45/2x8
RI = 30s

D: Yate's Row - 185/2x8, 135/1x8 (tempo 1-3-1)
RI = 30s


----------



## katt (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice workout!  Explain those tempos to me, would you? I don't really understand them,, what does the 2-3-1 mean exactly?


----------



## goob (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> I always look at your journal.. but don't post. I think alot of people do that.


 
Yup, I always keep an eye in.

Those speed deads sound rediculously brutal.  Good job.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

I think he's referring to a 2 second descend, 3 second pause at the bottom, and then 1 second on the way up.

Good looking workouts in here.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 27, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout!  Explain those tempos to me, would you? I don't really understand them,, what does the 2-3-1 mean exactly?



Thanks!

As Soxmuscle stated, 2-3-1 means a 2 second eccentric (going down), 3 second pause at the bottom (in the hole), and then 1 second concentric (going up). I like to mix the tempos and variables around to keep my body from adapting and also to keep things interesting.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2007)

You love that 3 second pause in your hole...


----------



## shiznit2169 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Friday's Workout
*
A1: Deadlifts - 305/6x3
Rest 75secs
A2: OH Press - 135/5x3, 115/1x3
Rest 75secs

B: BB RDL's - 165/2x12
Rest 45secs

C: Flat DB Bench - 60/2x12
Rest 45secs

D: Pullups - bw/10,8
Rest 45secs


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Unloading Week
*
Monday

A1: Squats - 185/2x10
RI = 30s
A2: CG Seated Row - 145/2x10
RI = 30s

B: Standing OH Press - 85/2x10
RI = 30s

C: DB RDL's - 50/2x10
RI = 30s

D: Chinups - bw/10,8
RI = 30s

E: Dips - bw/1x15

I was so out of it today. I have a cold and my chest and throat is filled with phlegm. It was hard to breathe and my diet was crap over the weekend. Good thing it's unloading week. Perfect timing.


----------



## katt (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't like to workout when I'm sick...   Looks like it was perfect timing for you with your deload!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Wednesday*

A1: Deadlift - 205/2x10
RI = 60s
A2: BB Row - 155/2x10 (tempo 3-1-1)
RI = 60s

B1: Decline DB Bench - 50/2x10
RI = 60s
B2: Face Pulls - stack#8/2x10
RI = 60s

C: BB RDL - 155/2x10 (tempo 1-3-1)
RI = 60s

D: DB Lunges - 35/1x10, 40/1x10
RI = 60s

Name the person who said this

"You aren't alive if you can't do the deadlift"

Hint: He's one of the greatest strongmen in history


----------



## goob (Oct 3, 2007)

Good workout Shiz.  As to the question - "I Have'nt a fucking scooby"


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 5, 2007)

The answer to that quote is Jón Páll Sigmarsson

*Friday*

A1: Squat - 185/1x8, 165/1x8, 135/1x10 (tempo 1-3-1)
RI = 60s
A2: 1-legged RDL - 40/2x16 (8 each leg)
RI = 60s

B1: DB Incline Bench - 50/2x12
RI = 60s
B2: 1-arm DB Row - 50/2x12
RI = 60s

C: Pistol Squat - bw/2x16 (8 each leg)
RI = 60s

D: Chinups - bw/2x6, bw+25/1x6
RI = 60s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 8, 2007)

*Monday
*
A: Deadlift - 135/1x6, 225/1x3, 275/1x2, 315/1x1, 365/1x1, 225/1x6
RI = 60s

365 felt heavy. Haven't done a 1RM lift in a long time

B: Standing OH Press - 85/1x6, 105/1x3, 120/1x1, 135/1x1, 145/fail
RI = 60s

C: DB Bulgarian Squat - 40/2x16 (8 each leg)
RI = 30s

D: WG Pulldowns - 130/2x8
RI = 30s

E: DB Bench Press - 70/2x8
RI = 60s

F: DB Shrugs - 80/2x10
RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Wednesday*

A1: Squats - 135/1x6, 185/1x3, 205/1x3, 225/1x1, 245/1x1, 205/1x6
RI = 60s
A2: Chinups - bw/1x6, bw+10/1x3, bw+25/1x1, bw+45/1x1, bw+70/1x1, bw+25/1x6
RI = 60s

B: DB RDL - 70/2x8
RI = 45s

C: Dips - bw+25/2x8
RI = 45s

D: CG Seated Row - 130/2x8
RI = 45s

E: Prone incline rear delt raise - 12/2x10
RI = 45s


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2007)

You tear the shit out of me on upper body!  

Solid workout, shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 12, 2007)

*Friday
*
A1: BB RDL - 225/3x3
RI = 75s
A2: DB Bench Press - 80/3x3
RI = 75s

B: Front Squat - 155/2x8
RI = 45s

C: WG Pullups - bw/2x8
RI = 45s

D: Walking DB Lunges - 40/1x20 (10 each leg)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Monday*

1a) Squat - 5/1/1 - 165/3x8
RI = 60s
1b) Seated Row - 1/1/1 - 145/3x8
RI = 60s

Squats was light and easy. Haven't done slow negs in a while so wanted to see where i was at. Will bump up the weight next time.

2a) DB Bench - 5/1/1 - 55/3x8
RI = 60s
2b) DB RDL's - 1/1/1 - 55/3x8
RI = 60s

Too light. Will bump it up.

3) Seated DB Curls - 30/2x10
RI = 30s

4) Facepulls - 80/2x10
RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 17, 2007)

*Wednesday*

1) Hang Power Clean - 135/6x2 
RI = 30s

2) Incline DB Bench - 65/3x6
RI = 60s

3) Chinups - bw+35/2x5, bw+25/1x5 
RI = 60s

4) T-Bar Row - 135/2x10
RI = 60s

5) Iso-Squat - bw/2x60s 
RI = 60s

Buuuuurn


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Friday*

1a) Deadlifts: 5/1/1 - 225/3x8  RI = 60s
1b) Pullups: bw/2x8, bw+25/20sec negs  RI = 60s

2a) Seated DB OH Press: 1/1/1 - 45/3x8  RI = 60s
2b) DB Bulgarian Squat: 1/3/1 - 45/2x8  RI = 60s

3) Hammer Curls: 35,30/2x10  RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 22, 2007)

*Monday*

1a) Squats: 5/1/1 - 185/3x8 - RI = 60s
1b) Seated Row: 1/1/1 - 160/3x8 - RI = 60s

2) DB Bench: 5/1/1 - 65/3x8 - RI = 60s

3) 1-leg RDL: 1/1/1 - 55/2x8 - RI = 30s (2 sets each leg)

4) BB Curls: 1/1/1 - 85/1x8, 65/1x8 - RI = 30s

5) Prone Incline Rear Delt Raise: 1/1/1 - 15/2x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 22, 2007)

I might start referring newbies to your journal. Watch and learn what you'll achieve with effective simplicity.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 22, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I might start referring newbies to your journal. Watch and learn what you'll achieve with effective simplicity.



By all means, go ahead if you want to. It doesn't make sense to make everything complicated. Just stick with the basics and change up the variables. It works.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 24, 2007)

*Wednesday*

Incline DB Bench: 70/2x6, 60/1x6 - RI = 60s

Hang Clean: 135/6x2 - RI = 30s

Chinups: bw+45/3x5 - RI = 60s

Dips: bw/2x10 - RI = 30s

Iso-Squat: bw/1x75secs, bw+95/1x50secs


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Friday*

1a) Deadlifts: 5/1/1 - 245/3x8 - RI = 60s
1b) Pullups: 1/1/1 - bw+15/2x8, bw+25/20 sec neg - RI = 60s

2a) OH Press: 1/1/1 - 85/2x8 - RI = 60s
2b) Bulgarian Squat: 1/3/1 - 50/2x8 - RI = 60s

3) Face Pulls: 80/1x10, 90/1x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 29, 2007)

*Monday*

1a) DB Bench: 1/5/1 - 60/3x8 - RI = 90s
1b) DB RDL's: 1/1/1 - 60/3x10 - RI = 90s

2a) Squats: 1/5/1 - 205/1x8, 185/2x8 - RI = 90s
2b) Seated Cable Row: 1/1/1 - 145/3x10 - RI = 90s

3) Bent-over Rear Delt Raise: 12.5/2x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 31, 2007)

*Wednesday
*
1) Hang Clean: 135/4x2, 155/2x1 - RI = 30s

2) DB Incline Bench: 70/1x3, 80/1x3, 85/1x3, 40/1x20 - RI = 75s

3) Yate's Row: 155/3x10 - RI = 60s

4) Iso-Squat: bw/60sec, bw+10/50sec (holding 10lb plate with arms extended)


----------



## fUnc17 (Oct 31, 2007)

You seem to change exercises alot. What are your goals?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Oct 31, 2007)

fUnc17 said:


> You seem to change exercises alot. What are your goals?



It may look like it but it really isn't. Most of the exercises are the same every Monday, every Wednesday and every Friday. I cycle through strength, hypertrophy and power phases which means i play around with the variables (repetitions, volume, intensity, RI and so forth).

As for my goals, i don't have anything specific really. I just train hard, eat right and live my life. Being a junior in college is tough as it is already so i am just maintaining what i have now and will worry about specifics later.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Friday*

1) Deadlifts: 275/1x3, 315/1x6, 335/1x3, 225/1x8 - RI = 90s

2) Pullups: bw+25/3x5 - RI = 75s

3) Seated OH Press: 1/3/1 - 50/3x8 - RI = 60s

4) High-Box Step-up: 40/2x12 (6 reps each leg) - RI = 60s


----------



## goob (Nov 2, 2007)

Nice deadlifting Shiz.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Monday*

1a) Squats: 205/1x3, 225/1x1, 245/3x3, 225/1x5 - RI = 60s
1b) Supported T-bar Row: 105/2x8, 55/1x8 (1-3-1) - RI = 60s

2) DB Bench: 80/1x3, 90/1x5, 80/1x5 - RI = 60s

3) DB RDL's: 80/1x3, 90/1x5, 80/1x5 - RI = 60s

4) Face Pulls: 90/1x10, 100/1x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Wednesday*

Did not work out

Fatigue, Soreness, Dehydrated = day off


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 9, 2007)

*Friday*

1a) Sumo Deadlifts: 135/1x5, 225/1x3, 275/1x6, 305/1x6, 275/1x6 - RI = 75s
1b) CG Seated Row: 145/1x6, 160/1x6, 175/1x6 - RI = 75s

2) Push Jerk: 85/1x4, 105/1x2, 115/1x1, 135/1x2, 145/1x1, - RI = 60s

3) Bulgarian Squat: 40/2x10 - RI = 60s

4) DB Flyes: 30/2x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Monday
*
1a) Squats: 225/1x1, 245/1x1, 265/1x1, 225/1x3 
1b) T-Bar Row: 95/1x6, 120/1x6, 145/1x6, 95/1x6 (tempo: 1-3-1)
RI = full recovery

2) Incline DB Press: 60/3x6 (tempo 1-3-1) - RI = 75s

3) 1-leg RDL: 50/3x6 (each leg) - RI = 45s

4a) Hammer Curls: 30/1x15
4b) Seated bent over rear delt raise: 15/1x15


----------



## shiznit2169 (Nov 15, 2007)

*Thursday*

1) Decline DB Bench: 65/2x8 - RI = 45s

2) Deadlifts: 135/1x5, 225/1x3, 275/1x2, 315/1x1, 370/1x1 - RI = 75s

3) Clean and Jerk: 115/3x3 - RI = 45s

4) Walking DB Lunges: 40/2x20 (10 each leg) - RI = 45s

5) Chinups: bw+25/2x6 - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 3, 2007)

*Monday*

1) Squats: 205/3x6 - RI = 75s

2) BB Row: 185/3x6 - RI = 75s

3) DB RDL's: 70/3x6 - RI = 75s

4) DB Bench: 70/3x6 - RI = 75s

5) Bent over rear delt raise: 15/2x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Wednesday*

1) Deadlifts: 275/3x6 - RI = 75s

2a) Standing OH Press: 105/3x6 - RI = 60s
2b) Chinups: bw/3x6 (tempo 3-1-1) - RI = 60s

3a) Step-ups: 40/2x12 - RI = 60s
3b) Dips: bw/2x12 - RI = 60s


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2007)

Damn, Shiz!  Those Chin-ups and Dips are great!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Damn, Shiz!  Those Chin-ups and Dips are great!



Thanks, DOMS.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Friday*

1a) DB Bench: 75/4x4 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60s
1b) CG Seated Row: 145/4x4 - tempo (1-3-1) - RI = 60s

2) Seated DB OH Press: 40/4x8 - RI = 30s

3) WG Pulldown: 115/4x8 - RI = 30s

4a) DB Front Raise: 12/2x8 - RI = 30s
4b) Rear Delt Raise: 12/2x8 - RI = 30s

5) Hammer Curls: 25/2x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice rowing Shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice rowing Shiz!



Thanks man


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Monday*

1) Squats: 225/4x4 - RI = 90s

2a) RDL: 225/4x4 - RI = 90s
2b) Standing Calf Raise: 200/4x4 - RI = 60s

3) DB Lunges: 30/4x8 - RI = 30s

4) Pistols: bw/4x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Wednesday*

1a) BB OH Press: 115/4x4 - RI = 60s
1b) BB Curls: 85/4x4 - RI = 60s (tempo: 3-2-1)

2a) DB Shrugs: 80/4x4 - RI = 60s
2b) Dips: bw/4x4 - RI = 60s (tempo: 3-2-1)

3) DB Bench: 50/4x8 - RI = 30s

4) Pullups: bw/3x6 - RI = 30s

5) Pullovers: 30/2x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 14, 2007)

*Friday*

1) Squats: 225/3x6 - RI = 75s

2) RDL's: 225/3x6 - RI = 75s

3) DB Lunges: 35/2x12 - RI = 30s

4) 1-leg RDL: 40/2x12 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 17, 2007)

*Monday*

1a) DB Bench: 75/3x6 - RI = 60s
1b) CG Seated Row: 145/3x6 - RI = 60s

2) Seated DB OH Press: 45/8,8,8,6 - RI = 30s

3) WG Pulldown: 115/4x8 - RI = 25s

4a) DB Front Raise: 15/2x8 - RI = 30s
4b) Rear Delt Raise: 15/2x8 - RI = 30s

5) DB Curls: 30/1x12 

6) Rope Pulldown: 90/1x12


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Wednesday*

1) Squats: 245/3x3 - RI = 90s

2) RDL's: 245/3x3 - RI = 90s

3) Sumo Deadlift: 205/4x8 - RI = 30s

4) Step-ups: 45/2x12 - RI = 30s

5) Iso-Squat: bw/60secs


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Thursday*

1) BB OH Press: 105/3x6 - RI = 60s

2) DB Shrugs: 90/3x6 - RI = 60s

3) Dips: bw+25/3x6 - RI = 60s

4) Chinups: bw+25/2x6, bw/1x6 - RI = 30s

5) DB Bench: 55/8,8,8,6 - RI = 30s

6) Pullovers: 40/2x10 - RI = 30s

I did tomorrow's workout today because i am flying home for the holidays.


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Shiz!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Tuesday*

1a) Squat: 225/3x5 - RI = 60s
1b) Seated Cable Row: 145/3x10 - RI = 60s

2a) DB Bench: 70/3x8 - RI = 60s
2b) DB RDL's: 70/3x8 - RI = 60s

3) Face Pulls: 80/1x8, 90/1x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 13, 2008)

*Thursday*

1) Hang Power Clean: 135/3x2 - RI = 30s

2) Chinups: bw/1x8, bw+25/1x8, bw+35/1x5, bw/1x7 - RI = 60s

3) Incline DB Press: 60/8,8,7 - RI = 60s

4) Farmer's Walk: 60 x 1 trip (about 60 feet)

My body is just so banged up now. Ever since i started lifting in March of 2005, i have been invulnerable to injuries up until last December during Christmas break. I tweaked my right shoulder doing OH Presses and it hasn't been the same ever since. I always feel slight discomfort when i do any kind of press (bench, OH, etc.). I also took a week off last week because of spring break and after two workouts so far this week, my right shoulder is still bothering me, i tweaked my left shoulder today but i think it's just soreness and my quads, glutes and hammys are killing me. 

I no longer recover as fast as i used to and i have to do a lot more stretching and warmups just to raise my core body temperature and let my muscles get loose. I thought my body would start to feel these affects after 5-10 years but it's only been 3 years for me. 

One other thing. Lifting weights is now just a chore to me. I used to enjoy going to the gym, getting in a good workout and keeping a close eye on my steady progress. Now, i am just following a steady routine and doing what i have to do just to maintain. In other words, weightlifting is now a love/hate thing with me now.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Saturday*

1) Deadlift: 225/3x8 - RI = 60s

2) Seated OH Press: 50/2x10 - RI = 60s

3) Walking DB Lunges: 35/2x8 - RI = 30s

4) Yates Row: 185/3x6 - RI = 60s

5) Dips: bw/2x12 - RI = 60s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Tuesday*

1a) Squat: 185/3x6 - RI = 60s (tempo: 3-2-1)
1b) Seated Cable Row: 145/3x6 - RI = 60s (tempo: 3-2-1)

2) DB Bench: 70/3x6 - RI = 60s - (tempo: 3-2-1)

3) 1-leg RDL: 50/3x6 (each leg) - RI = 60s

4a) DB Curls: 30/2x12 - RI = 30s
4b) Prone Incline Rear Delt Raise: 12.5/2x12 - RI = 30s

In my post last week, i mentioned that my body was banged up and i was hurting all over. Now, all of a sudden it is going away and i am pain-free. I guess the 1.5 weeks off during spring break and then going heavy last week was the cause. My body quickly adapted to it and stretching/flexibility work certainly helped as well.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 18, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> Lifting weights is now just a chore to me. I used to enjoy going to the gym, getting in a good workout and keeping a close eye on my steady progress. Now, i am just following a steady routine and doing what i have to do just to maintain. In other words, weightlifting is now a love/hate thing with me now.



When did this occur and how quickly did it come on?  Other things going on in our lives can sometimes be a distraction.  Have an important deadline at school or work?  Being in the gym can be seen as taking away time that could be put to other uses.

If you're at a stage where you just want to maintain, then just maintain.  There's nothing that says you can't pick it up again later, perhaps when life doesn't seem so hectic.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 18, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> When did this occur and how quickly did it come on?  Other things going on in our lives can sometimes be a distraction.  Have an important deadline at school or work?  Being in the gym can be seen as taking away time that could be put to other uses.
> 
> If you're at a stage where you just want to maintain, then just maintain.  There's nothing that says you can't pick it up again later, perhaps when life doesn't seem so hectic.



It occurred about a few months ago. I am a junior in college and sometimes the workload is demanding and my life is very hectic right now. I think it's just mental because the gym should be the last thing on my mind but at the same time i still need to workout to maintain what i worked so hard for over the last three years. I am not just going to throw it away and work for it all over again. 

I'm trying to balance my lifestyle between so many things that is going on right now.


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2008)

hey shiz. just stopped in to check out your journal. pretty good looking numbers.  hopefully the aches and pains dont stick around for to long.

i dont know much about what kind of gym you go to(campus gym, home, local) but or what time of day that you go. but maybe just change your time that you go in and see if that helps out, you wont be seeing the same faces, distrations, etc.  we have always gone at 5 am, it gets  you into a good frame of mind to start the day, and you dont have opportunities come up to bail on going after classes or work. we started wearing our mp3 players and found that people just leave us alone, before they liked to gossip or ask advice.

any ways you only have a little bit of schooling left. the gym will always be there, when you get the time to devote to it. good luck with your everyday fun, oh thats right spring break is over.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey shiz. just stopped in to check out your journal. pretty good looking numbers.  hopefully the aches and pains dont stick around for to long.
> 
> i dont know much about what kind of gym you go to(campus gym, home, local) but or what time of day that you go. but maybe just change your time that you go in and see if that helps out, you wont be seeing the same faces, distrations, etc.  we have always gone at 5 am, it gets  you into a good frame of mind to start the day, and you dont have opportunities come up to bail on going after classes or work. we started wearing our mp3 players and found that people just leave us alone, before they liked to gossip or ask advice.
> 
> any ways you only have a little bit of schooling left. the gym will always be there, when you get the time to devote to it. good luck with your everyday fun, oh thats right spring break is over.



Thanks for your input. However, i do not think it's a time issue. I lift in the morning between 8am-10am and seeing the same faces doesn't bother me. I am never bothered by anybody so i'm doing fine with that. I think it's just a matter of having the desire to want to lift and to be motivated. In my last three years, i had a good reason for continuing to lift because i was progressively getting bigger and stronger. Now, i hit a plateau and have been maintaining ever since. I do not have the time and resources to focus on a new goal because my fridge is broken and i do not have the money to buy a new one AND buy a ton of food if i want to bulk up or cut down. I have to resort to eating college food and the majority of it is crap. The bulk of what i earn is used to pay off school bills. Also, the timing of my meals have been a little off because of school and work. It's hard trying to be consistent.

With all that being said, it is just boring to me now. I have no specific goals and can't/don't have the resources i need to start something new. That's why i'm maintaining and waiting for school to END.


----------



## the other half (Mar 18, 2008)

gotchya. even still there is nothing wrong with taking a break, and when you do go back you will be amazed at how quickly it will come back, with the right desire. but dont beat yourself up over it. 
i have taken to many breaks over the years and i am now  finally getting into the best shape of my life, but at 42 it is really hard to get the size gains that i would/could have gotten if i would have started early like yourself.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Thursday*

1) Hang Power Clean: 135/5x2 - RI = 45s

2) Chinups: bw+45/3x5 - RI = 60s

3) Incline DB Bench: 65/8,8,7 - RI = 60s

4) Iso-Squat: 2/45secs

5) Farmers Walk: 70/1 trip (50-60 feet)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Saturday*

1a) Deadlift: 275/4x4 - RI = 75s
1b) Pullups: bw/2x8 - RI = 75s

2) OH Press: 105/2x8 - RI = 60s

3) Bulgarian Squat: 40/2x8 (each leg) - RI = 60s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Tuesday*

1a) Squats: 205/1x10, 185/1x10 - RI = 60s
1b) Cable Row: 160/2x10 - RI = 60s

2a) DB Bench: 65/2x10 - RI = 60s
2b) DB RDL: 65/2x10 - RI = 60s

3) Seated Bent-over Rear Delt Raise: 15/2x12 - RI = 45s

4) Hyperextension: 25/2x6 - RI = 30s

My legs felt weird today. 205 felt incredibly heavy on my shoulders and my legs fatigued rather quickly. It was strange. 

I did hypers for the first time in forever and it felt awkward in the beginning but i got the hang of it. 

I also got up early today to watch the redsox win the first game of the season in Tokyo, Japan. Baseball doesn't really kick in until May because of basketball and hockey.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 25, 2008)

There are any number of reasons why your legs went south on you so fast.  You may not have gotten enough sleep or food.  You might have been mildly ill.

In other words, it's no biggy.  You still had a solid workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> There are any number of reasons why your legs went south on you so fast.  You may not have gotten enough sleep or food.  You might have been mildly ill.
> 
> In other words, it's no biggy.  You still had a solid workout.



Ya, i think it's due to the lack of sleep the past few nights. 6 hours is not gonna cut it but it's tough to do with all this work i have to do.


----------



## the other half (Mar 25, 2008)

good to see you are still finding time to hit the gym.

go red sox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

not that i am a red sox fan, but i dont really think my pirates are going to do any better this year than the last 20.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> good to see you are still finding time to hit the gym.
> 
> go red sox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> not that i am a red sox fan, but i dont really think my pirates are going to do any better this year than the last 20.



Ya, i reconstructed my schedule and tweaked my time management habits so i am doing much better than before.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 25, 2008)

When I wake up for tomorrows game, I'll have gotten (depending on when I actually doze off) 7-8 hours of sleep.  If I can't get a couple hour nap tomorrow before my workout, my body will be like yours today.

Still, no biggy - iffy workouts happen from time to time.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 27, 2008)

*Thursday*

1) Hang Power Clean: 95/2x2, 115/2x2, 135/2x2, 145/2x2 - RI = 30s

2) Incline DB Press: 70/1x3, 80/2x3, 40/1x20 - RI = 75s

3) Chinups: bw/13,8,4 = 25 reps target - RI = full recovery

4) Pistols: bw/1x8 (each leg)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Saturday*

1) Deadlifts: 225/1x3, 275/1x3, 315/1x3, 345/1x1, 365/1x1, 400/1x1 - RI = 75-90s

2) Pullups: bw+25/3x5 - RI = 75s

3) Bulgarian Squat: 40/2x8 (each leg) - RI = 45s

4) Seated OH Press: 50/2x10 (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 60s

5) Pushups: bw/2x15 - RI = 30s

Stretch


----------



## danny81 (Mar 29, 2008)

how much u weight mah dude?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Mar 29, 2008)

danny81 said:


> how much u weight mah dude?



185 pounds


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Tuesday*

1) Squat: 205/1x1, 225/1x1, 245/3x3 - RI = 75s

2) BB Bent over Row: 165/3x8 - RI = 60s

3) DB Bench: 80/1x5, 85/1x5, 90/1x5 - RI = 75s

4) DB RDL: 80/1x5, 85/1x5, 90/1x5 - RI = 75s

5) Face Pulls: 90/1x10, 100/1x10 - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Thursday*

1) Push Press: 105/1x3, 125/3x3 - RI = 60s

2) Hang Power Clean: 95/2x4, 115/2x4, 135/2x2 - RI = 45s

3) Chinups: bw/1x3, bw+25/1x3, bw+45/3x3, bw/1x6 - RI = 60s

4) High box step-ups: 40/3x10 (each leg) - RI = 60s

5) Dips: bw+25/2x8


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Saturday*

1a) Sumo Deadlifts: 225/1x6, 275/1x6, 305/1x4, 225/1x8 - RI = 60s
1b) CG Seated Row: 145/1x6, 160/1x6, 175/1x6, 160/1x8 - RI = 60s

2) DB Lunges: 40/3x10 (each leg) - RI = 60s

3) Standing OH Press: 85/1x6, 105/1x3, 115/2x6 - RI = 60s

4) DB Shrug: 85/1x15


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

good to see the workouts still coming along.

how has the winter been up there this year?

it was snowing agian just 10 minutes ago. i so sick of it.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> good to see the workouts still coming along.
> 
> how has the winter been up there this year?
> 
> it was snowing agian just 10 minutes ago. i so sick of it.



Workouts have been improving and i've gained a few pounds which is good. I feel great again. 

Winter up here was brutal. However, it is starting to get warm so hopefully this is the last we'll see of winter. 

Where are you from again? It's snowing? wow.

By the way, do you have a journal too?


----------



## the other half (Apr 7, 2008)

we live in north idaho, and we set all new records for snow fall this year, breaking the old ones by more than 40 inches. its supposed to be in the 60's by this weekend. i hope.

the name of my journal is "my wife finally got me to try this...once".
and my wife's is "willing to try anything once...wtf"


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> we live in north idaho, and we set all new records for snow fall this year, breaking the old ones by more than 40 inches. its supposed to be in the 60's by this weekend. i hope.
> 
> *the name of my journal is "my wife finally got me to try this...once".
> and my wife's is "willing to try anything once...wtf"*



Does this apply to sex too?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Tuesday*

1) Squat: 205/1x3, 225/1x1, 255/1x1, 270/1x1, 225/1x6 - RI = 75s

2) Yate's Row: 185/4x6 - RI = 60s

3) Incline DB Press: 65/3x6 - RI = 60s

4) 1-leg RDL: 50/3x6 (each leg) - RI = 30s

5) Bent over rear delt raise: 15/2x12 - RI = 30s

6) DB Curls: 30/1x12, 25/1x12 - RI = 30s


----------



## the other half (Apr 8, 2008)

shiznit2169 said:


> Does this apply to sex too?



ya, but only with her boyfriend!!!!!!

no, we did our first cycle last year, and that was her choice of names for her new journal.

nice workout, how do you like the one legged rdl's?
i have never tried them.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 8, 2008)

I like them a lot. You have to get used to the form and learn how to balance yourself on one leg as you perform the movement. Once you master that, then you can start increasing the weight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Thursday*

1) Chinups: bw+25/3x6 - RI = 60s

2) Hang Power Clean: 95/3x3, 115/3x3, 135/1x3, 155/1x2 - RI = 45s

3) Decline DB Bench: 60/1x8, 70/2x8 - RI = 60s

4) Walking DB Lunges: 45/1x20 (10 each leg), 45/1x16 (8 each leg) - RI = 60s

5) Farmer's Walk: 70/1 trip (approx. 60-70 feet)


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 12, 2008)

*Saturday*

1) Deadlifts: 135/1x5, 225/1x3, 275/1x1, 315/1x1, 345/1x1, 385/1x1 - RI = 75s

2a) Seated DB OH Press: 50/1x8, 55/2x8 - RI = 60s
2b) CG Seated Row: 145/3x8 - (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 60s

3) Front Squat: 155/3x5 - RI = 45s

Decent workout despite the fact that i played tackle football in the rain and mud yesterday with my buddies. I was sore, bruised and all cut up and wasn't expecting a good workout but it wasn't too bad. Nice to have two days off to recover.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Tuesday*

1) Squat: 215/4x6 - RI = 60s

2) BB Bent-over Row: 160/3x10 - RI = 60s

3) DB RDL: 70/2x6, 80/2x6 - RI = 60s

4) DB Bench: 70/3x6 - (tempo: 3-1-1) - RI = 60s

5) Face Pulls: 90/1x10, 100/1x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thursday*

1) Clean and Press: 75/2x3, 95/2x3, 115/3x3 - RI = 60s

2) Chinups: bw+15/8,7,7 - RI = 60s

3) DB Lunges: 35/2x8 - RI = 45s

4) Dips: bw/1x10, bw+25/10,8

5) DB Shrugs: 80/1x10, 85/1x10 - RI = 45s

I went a little easy on legs today. They were very sore and tight so i couldn't do much. I stretched as much i could but i just couldn't get 'em loose.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Saturday*

1) Deadlifts: 255/3x6 - RI = 60s

2) OH Press: 105/1x6, 125/1x6, 135/1x3 - RI = 60s

3) Yates Row: 165/3x8 - RI = 60s

4) Hammer Curls: 30/1x12

5) Tricep Extension: 40/1x12


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Tuesday*

1a) Squat: 225/3x5 - RI = 60s
1b) CG Seated Row: 160/3x5 - (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 60s

2a) BB RDL: 225/3x5 - RI = 60s
2b) DB Bench: 70/3x5 - (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 60s

3) DB Lunges: 40/3x8 - RI = 30s

4) WG Pulldown: 130/3x8 - RI = 30s

5) DB Front Raise: 20/2x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 24, 2008)

*Thursday*

1) Deadlift: 275/3x5 - RI = 60s

2) BB OH Press: 105/3x5 - RI = 60s

3) Dips: bw+25/3x5 - RI = 60s

4) Front Squat: 155/2x6 - RI = 30s

5) Pullups - bw/2x8 - RI = 30s

6) DB Bench Press: 50/3x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

u played foot ball in the rain and mud, bet that was a good time.
i didnt like football when i had all the gear on, much less without it.
but i was only about 5'5 and 140 lbs.

workouts are looking good. we did squats and deads yesterday also, my form sucked on the last set of deads, do you use wrist straps when you do them?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 25, 2008)

the other half said:


> u played foot ball in the rain and mud, bet that was a good time.
> i didnt like football when i had all the gear on, much less without it.
> but i was only about 5'5 and 140 lbs.
> 
> workouts are looking good. we did squats and deads yesterday also, my form sucked on the last set of deads, do you use wrist straps when you do them?



Ya, i just recently joined a team that needed guys for the intramurals club. I have a game tomorrow so it'll be fun. I played football when i was in middle school all the way up til high school. I miss it.

I have never used straps. I sometimes use chalk when i can but i just do what i can do. Maybe later i'll think about using straps when i start lifting heavier weight.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Saturday*

1a) Squat: 205/3x3 - RI = 60s
1b) CG Seated Row: 160/3x6 - RI = 60s

2a) DB Incline Bench: 60/3x6 - RI = 60s
2b) DB RDL: 60/3x3 - RI = 60s

3) CG Lat Pulldown: 130/2x8 - RI = 45s

I went light and easy today. Got a football game later this afternoon.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 29, 2008)

*Tuesday
*
1) Deadlift: 225/2x6 - RI = 60s

2) OH Press: 105/2x6 - RI = 60s

3) Dips: bw/2x10 - RI = 60s

4) Bulgarian Squat: 35/2x6 - RI = 60s

5) Chinups: bw/2x6 - RI = 60s

Horrible, horrible workout. I was tired, dehydrated, weak, dizzy, had lack of nutrition and so forth. I pretty much knew that going in since i was sick the last couple of days. I also lost 5 fucking pounds. I couldn't believe it when i stepped on that scale this morning. I am so tired of busting my ass day in and day out earning each pound i gain only to lose it all in a matter of days if i get sick or miss meals. I hate my ectomorphic, fast-metabolism body because i can't keep my gains without being super strict every fucking day. 

Sure i'd rather be skinny with a high metabolism over an obese, endomorphic individual any day but my goal is to get big and i'm having a lot of difficulty doing that.

Because of this, i will treat this week as an unloading week.


----------



## Seanp156 (Apr 29, 2008)

Have you ever thought of eating "dirty?" The last few months, on top of my good food like eggs whites, oatmeal, cottage cheese, chicken, steak, veggies, fruit, protein shakes, etc I also eat crap on top of it such as chipotle, iced cream, cookies, pizza, etc... I don't do that every day, but often 3-4 times a week, and it's helped me gain weight and get stronger, which if fine by me as I'm not looking to be extremely lean right now. I'd like to get to 220-230 than cut back down to 200-210 later.

It might also help if you raise your RI's and lift heavier.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Apr 29, 2008)

Sean,

Believe it or not .. i eat dirty more than i eat clean. I'd say it's about 60-40 in favor of eating dirty such as the foods you mentioned above. It's just the fact that i am very busy with classes and work and will often miss a meal or two per day as well as trying to manage my budget and not spend a shit load on food when i need it for other things that are more important.

I have been maintaining at 185 since the fall but the past weekend due to being sick has caused me to lose 5 pounds. I wasn't able to eat or drink much so my frustration is solely because of that but i am hoping i will quickly regain the 5 pounds sooner or later.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 1, 2008)

*Thursday*

1) Squat
2) BB Row
3) DB RDL
4) DB Bench
5) Pullover
6) Farmer's Walk

I did 2-3 sets of 6-10 reps for each exercise. Not going to bother list the weights because it's an unload week to let my body recover and rest a little.


----------



## countryboy (May 1, 2008)

> Sure i'd rather be skinny with a high metabolism over an obese, endomorphic individual any day but my goal is to get big and i'm having a lot of difficulty doing that.
> ...



Trade ya?

Funny, I can gain like crazy just looking at food..  My metabolism needs a MAJOR jump start...


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Trade ya?
> 
> Funny, I can gain like crazy just looking at food..  My metabolism needs a MAJOR jump start...



You can give me half and we'll both be mesomorphs.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 3, 2008)

*Saturday
*
1) Deadlift
2) BB OH Press
3) Chinups
4) DB Bench Press
5) DB Lunges

3 sets of 6-8 for each. Will start fresh on Tuesday.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 6, 2008)

*Tuesday*

A1: Squat: 205/6x3 - RI = 60s
A2: CG Row: 160/6x3 - RI = 60s

B: DB RDL: 60/3x12 - RI = 60s

C: OH Press: 80/2x12 - RI = 60s

D: WG Pullups: bw/12,8 - RI = 60s

E: Incline DB Curls: 30/1x8, 20/1x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

still pretty impressive numbers on the shoulder presses, i have been stuck on the 70s for way to long.

are you finished with school for the year? what kind of plans for the summer?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 7, 2008)

the other half said:


> still pretty impressive numbers on the shoulder presses, i have been stuck on the 70s for way to long.
> 
> are you finished with school for the year? what kind of plans for the summer?



No, my school has a trimester system so i don't finish until May 22nd. For the summer, i will be working as an intern in McLean, Virginia so it will be a nice experience.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 7, 2008)

What kind of an internship is it?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 8, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> What kind of an internship is it?



I will be working as a Financial Analyst Research Intern for Booz Allen. Here's the company's website if you're interested, Booz Allen Hamilton: A Global Strategy and Technology Consulting Firm

My school requires 20 weeks of co-operative education in order to graduate. I will be doing 10 weeks this summer, finishing up classes during my 4th year next year and then completing my final co-op next summer. After that, i hope to own the Boston Redsox .. ha, jk.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 8, 2008)

*Thursday*

A1: BB RDL: 205/6x3 - RI = 75s
A2: DB Bench: 80/6x3 - RI = 75s

B: Front Squat: 135/2x10 - RI = 30s

C: Chinups: bw/3x8 - RI = 60s

D: Farmer's Walk: 70/1 trip around the gym


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 10, 2008)

*Saturday*

A1: Squat: 215/6x3 - RI = 60s
A2: CG Seated Row: 175/6x3 - RI = 60s

B: DB RDL: 65/3x8 - RI = 60s

C: Seated DB OH Press: 45/3x8 - RI = 60s

D: Pullups: bw+15/2x8 - RI = 60s

E: EZ-Bar Curls: 60/1x8, 50/1x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 13, 2008)

*Tuesday
*
A1: BB RDL: 215/6x3 - RI = 60s
A2: DB Bench: 85/6x3 - RI = 60s

B: Front Squat: 155/3x6 - RI = 30s

C: Chinups: bw+15/2x8 - RI = 60s

D: Dips: bw/2x10 - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2008)

*Thursday*

A1: Squat: 225/4x3 - RI = 60s
A2: CG Seated Row: 190/4x3 - RI = 60s

B: DB RDL: 85/4x6 - RI = 60s

C: OH Press: 95/4x6 - RI = 60s

D: Chinups: bw/4x6 - RI = 60s

E: Pullovers: 35/2x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## the other half (May 16, 2008)

great workouts. 
so how fast do you get them done in with the short ri's?

we just started doing the rest/pause and they are kicking my ass. but we get out pretty quick.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 16, 2008)

the other half said:


> great workouts.
> so how fast do you get them done in with the short ri's?
> 
> we just started doing the rest/pause and they are kicking my ass. but we get out pretty quick.



Thanks. My workouts typically take about 50-60 minutes. 

Ya, the rest-pause is brutal ... especially when squatting. I should incorporate that into my routine sometime soon.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 17, 2008)

*Saturday*

A1: BB RDL: 225/4x3 - RI = 60s
A2: DB Bench: 90/4x3 - RI = 60s

B: Pullups: bw/3x6 - RI = 60s

C: 1-arm DB Snatch: 35/1x5 (each arm), 40/1x5 (each arm), 45/1x3 (each arm)

D: DB Lunges: 40/2x8 (each leg)

My body was a little banged up from tackle football yesterday but it was a decent workout nonetheless. I desperately need the next two days off.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 17, 2008)

I haven't creeped your facebook in a while.. Any recent pics, shiz?


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 17, 2008)

Uh, not really. I am not a big fan of pictures and i don't have a camera. Also, i'm  not the kind to ask someone to take near naked pics of me just to see my "progress" so far unless i had a gf which i sadly don't.


----------



## the other half (May 19, 2008)

no camera and no girlfriend, thats how you save  money for the things that you want to do.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 20, 2008)

*Tuesday
*
A1: Front Squat: 185/6x3 - RI = 60s
A2: Chinups: bw+15/2x3, bw+25/2x3, bw+45/2x3 - RI = 60s

B: Pull-throughs: 60/3x8 - RI = 30s

C: Standing DB OH Press: 35/3x8 - RI = 30s

D: BB Bent over Row: 155/3x8 - RI = 30s

E: Hammer Curls: 30/2x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 30, 2008)

I am back from my week off because i have been extremely busy

I finished up spring semester and had finals last week. Then, i drove to Virginia to get settled at George Mason University because i am interning at Booz Allen Hamilton this summer as a Financial Analyst. This place is beautiful and there is a lot to do here but it's a bit expensive. I will probably not be around much this summer other than posting my workouts to keep up the consistency on my journal.

*Friday*

A: Squat: 225/3x5 - RI = 60s

B: DB Bench: 75/2x6, 85/1x6 - RI = 60s

C: Hang Power Clean and Jerk: 135/3x5 - RI = full recovery

D: Pullups: bw/3x8 - RI = 60s

E: DB Curls: 30/1x8, 40/1x8 - RI = 45s

I don't have a specific program yet as today was just to get my body but into the groove. I will start my program next week.


----------



## the other half (May 30, 2008)

good luck with the summer intern, and good luck with the workouts. 

and keep an eye out for a "rich" girlfriend.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> good luck with the summer intern, and good luck with the workouts.
> 
> and keep an eye out for a "rich" girlfriend.



haha, there are plenty around here!


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Tuesday
*
A: Deadlift: 275/4x3 - RI = 75s

B: OH Press: 105/4x3 - RI = 75s

C: DB RDL: 50/3x10 - RI = 45s

D: DB Bench: 50/3x8 (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 45s

E: Chinups: bw/2x8 - RI = 45s

F: Pullover: 35/2x10 - RI = 30s

Just getting back in the groove. The first few days of lifting after 10 days off is tough.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 2, 2008)

What'd you decide on?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 2, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> What'd you decide on?



You mean my program? I am doing full body 3x a week. I was originally going to do a 4-day upper/lower split but i am going to be working a lot so it's a little too much. Besides, it's summer and i am in Virginia so i want to get out there and explore as much as i can and get some hot Virginia/Maryland ass.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 4, 2008)

Note: Last workout should have been Monday, not Tuesday. My mistake.

*Wednesday*

A: Front Squat: 185/4x3 - RI = 60s

B1: Pullups: bw/4x4 (tempo: 3-3-1) - RI = 60s
B2: Sumo Deadlift: 185/4x6 - RI = 60s

C: DB Row: 50/3x8 (each arm) - RI = 45s

D: Machine Rows: 130/2x6 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Friday*

A: DB Bench: 60/3x6 (tempo: 1-3-1) - RI = 60s

B: DB RDL: 60/3x6 - RI = 60s

C: Deadlift: 315/2x3, 335/2x1 - RI = 60s

D: Dips: bw/2x8 - RI = 30s

E: Chinups: 30 second hold/negative (2 sets)

Basically, i pull up until my chin is over the bar and hold it for as long as i can until i slowly fall down until i tire out


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Monday*

A: Front Squat w/ pause in the hole: 185/4x3 (tempo: 2-3-1) - RI = 60s

B: BB Bent Row / Yate's Row: 155/4x6 - RI = 60s (i switched each set)

C: Incline DB Press: 55/3x8 - RI = 60s

D: Speed Deadlifts: 155/6x2 - RI = 30s

E: Lat Pulldown: 115/2x8 - RI = 60s

F: DB Curls: 35/1x8
    Seated DB Curl: 30/1x8
    RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 11, 2008)

*Wednesday*

A: Decline Bench: 70/1x3, 80/1x3, 90/1x3, 45/1x10 - RI = 60s

B: Sumo Deadlift: 225/2x6, 255/2x3 - RI = 60s

Cullups: bw/10,6,5 - RI = 60s

D: 1-arm DB snatch: 30/1x5 (each arm), 40/1x5, 50/1x3 - RI = 60s

E: 1-leg RDL: 45/2x8 (each leg) - RI = 60s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Friday*

A: Squat: 185/1x8, 225/1x5, 255/1x3, 225/1x5, 135/1x10 - RI = 60s

B: Clean from floor: 115/2x3, 135/3x3 - RI = 60s

C: Decline DB Bench: 55/3x8 - RI = 60s

D: 1-arm DB Row: 65/2x8 (each arm)

E: BB Curl: 70/2x8 (slow negs) - RI = 45s

F: Seated bent over rear delt raise: 15/2x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Monday*

A: Deadlift: 245/6x4 - RI = 60s

B: DB Bench: 55/3x10 - RI = 60s

C: Front Squat: 155/6x4 - RI = 60s

D: Dips: bw/15,12+3 - RI = 45s

E: Seated Cable Row: 120/2x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Wednesday
*
A: Squats: 225/4x4 - RI = 60s

B: Standing OH Press: 115/4x4 - RI = 60s

C: Pullups: bw/4x4 (tempo: 5-1-1) - RI = 60s

D: Seated DB OH Press: 35/3x12 - RI = 45s

E: DB RDL: 45/3x12 - RI = 45s

F: Pullover: 40/2x10 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Wednesday
*
A: DB Bench: 75/4x4 - RI = 60s

B: Deadlift: 275/4x4 - RI = 60s

C: Yates Row: 155/4x6 - RI = 60s

D: Dips: bw/3x10 - RI = 45s

E: Bulgarian Squat: 40/2x8 (each leg) - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 27, 2008)

*Friday*

A: BB RDL: 205/4x4 - RI = 60s

B: OH Press: 105/4x4 - RI = 60s

C: Squat: 155/3x10 - RI = 45s

D: Lat Pulldown: Stack #13 out of 15/4x6 - RI = 60s

E: Seated DB OH Press: 35/3x10 - RI = 45s

F: Pullups: bw/2x8 - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jun 30, 2008)

*Monday*

A: Front Squat: 185/4x4 - RI = 60s

B: Dips: bw/4x4 - (tempo: 3-2-1) - RI = 60s

C: Seated Cable Row: 160/4x4 - RI = 60s

D: Deadlift: 185/3x10 - RI = 45s

E: DB Bench Press: 50/3x10 - RI = 45s

F: BB Bent over row: 135/3x10 - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Wednesday
*
A: Leg Press: 405/4x5 - RI = 60s

B: Pullups: bw/4x5 (tempo: 3-1-1) - RI = 60s

C: Seated Arnold Presses: 55/4x5 - RI = 60s

D: DB RDL: 60/4x8 - RI = 60s

E: DB Tricep Extension: 40/1x8, 45/1x8, 50/1x8 - RI = 60s

F: DB Lunges: 40/2x12 (each leg) - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 4, 2008)

*Friday*

A: Deadlift: 255/4x5 - RI = 60s

B1: DB Bench: 80/4x5 - RI = 60s
B2: Yate's Row: 165/4x5 - RI = 60s

C: Front Squat: 135/3x8 - RI = 60s

D: Dips: bw/3x8 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Monday*

A: Lat Pulldown: Stack #10(15)/4x5 - RI = 60s

B: OH Press: 105/4x5 - RI = 60s

C: BB RDL: 205/4x5 - RI = 60s

D: Pullups: bw/2x8 - RI = 60s

E: Squat: 155/3x8 - RI = 45s (last 3 reps of each set i paused in the hole for 3 seconds)

F: Bent over rear delt raise: 15/2x12 - RI = 30s

OK workout. Didn't get much sleep last night and had a crappy day eating wise.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 9, 2008)

*Wednesday*

A: Front Squat: 175/4x5 - RI = 60s

B: Dips: bw+25/4x5 - RI = 60s

C: Seated 1-arm Row: Stack #12(out of 16)/4x5 - RI = 60s (both arms)

D: Deadlift: 205/3x8 - RI = 45s

E: DB Bench: 60/3x8 - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 11, 2008)

Friday

A: Squat: 205/6x4 - RI = 60s

B: Chinups: bw+15/6x4 - RI = 60s

C: Seated DB Press: 60/6x4

D: RDL: 155/3x10 - RI = 45s

E: Pulldowns: 120/3x8 - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Monday
*
A: DB Bench: 85/6x4 - RI = 60s

B: 1-arm DB Row: 65/6x4 - RI = 60s (each arm)

C: Front Squat: 135/4x6 - RI = 30s

D: Hang Power Clean: 115/2x4, 135/3x3 - RI = 30s

Really frustrated today. I had to work later than usual today which means late to the gym which means OVERCROWDED. Seriously, the gym i am lifting at for the summer is horrible. There are only 3 benches, 2 squat racks (most kids do curls), no belt with a chain, and full of egotistical skinny wannabes roaming around the floor checking themselves out and talking on the phone. 

I don't know how you guys can workout at night. The earlier, the better since there is nobody there in the morning. The timing and consistency of my routine today was just so off because i had to wait for these fools to finish.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Wednesday*

A1: RDL: 185/6x4 - RI = 60s
A2: Pullups: bw/3x10 - RI = 60s

B: Pulldowns: 120/6x4 - RI = 60s

C: OH Press: 105/4x4 - RI = 45s

D: Squat: 155/3x5 (3 second pause in the hole) - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 18, 2008)

*Friday*

A: Squat: 205/3x4 - RI = 60s

B1: Dips: bw/4x6 (tempo: 3-2-1) - RI = 60s
B2: CG Seated Row: 120/4x6 - RI = 60s

C: Deadlift: 225/3x6 - RI = 60s

D: Yates Row: 135/3x10 - RI = 60s

E: DB Bench: 50/2x12 - RI = 45s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Monday*

A1: Leg Press: 495/2x4, 455/2x4 - RI = 60s
A2: Pullups: bw/4x6 (3 second hold at top on last rep for each set) - RI = 60s

B: Seated DB Press: 50/4x4 - RI = 60s

C: Lat Pulldown: 120/3x10 (tempo: 3-2-1) - RI = 30s

D: 1-arm DB snatch: 30/1x4, 40/1x4, 50/1x4 (each arm for all sets) - RI = 60s

E: Face Pulls: 100/1x12


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Wednesday*

A: Deadlift: 305/4x3 - RI = 60s

B: Incline DB Press: 60/4x4 - RI = 60s

C: CG Seated Row: 100/3x12 - RI = 45s

D: DB Flyes: 30/1x12, 35/1x12 - RI = 30s

E: Bent over BB Row: 155/4x6 - RI = 60s

Skipped out on Front Squats. Legs were too sore from last workout.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 28, 2008)

*Monday*

A: RDL: 205/4x4 - RI = 60s

B: DB Bench: 70/3x6 - RI = 60s

C: Leg Press: 315/3x10 - RI = 60s

D: Chinups: 3x8 - RI = 60s

E: DB Curls: 30/1x8, 25/1x8 - RI = 30s

Didn't workout last Friday, was in Ocean City for the weekend on a mini-vacation with some friends. 

Couldn't do as much as i wanted today due to bad sunburns on shoulders and upper back.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jul 30, 2008)

*Wednesday*

A: Squat: 185/4x4 - RI = 60s

Didn't go too heavy. Shoulders are still sun burnt.

B: CG Seated Row: 130/4x6 - RI = 60s

C: Clean & Jerk: 95/2x4, 115/2x4, 135/4x2 - RI = 60s

D: Yates Row: 135/3x10 - RI = 30s

E: Dips: bw/3x6 - RI = 30s


----------



## shiznit2169 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Friday*

A: Squats: 155/3x8 - RI = 45s

B: Pullups: bw+10/3x5, bw/1x5 - RI = 60s

C: Seated DB Press: 60/3x5 - RI = 60s

D: BB RDL: 175/4x6 - RI = 60s

E: Pulldowns: 130/2x8 (tempo: 5-2-1) - RI = 45s

F: 1-arm DB Snatch: 35/1x4, 45/1x4 (each arm) - RI = 30s


----------

